# الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين !!



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةٌ من الله وبركاته

أولاً أشكرُ الله الذي بشكرهِ تدومُ النّعم

وثانيًا : أشكرُ الإدارةَ التي ساهمت بفتحِ هذا القسم

وأُقسمُ أنّني لم أصدّق عيناي

أحقًا نحنُ المهندسين الزراعين لنا مكانٌ في هذا الصرحُ الشامخ

إنّها فرصةُ العمرِ .. وإنّها لهي المقرُّ

إنّي في هذا القسمُ كـ مهندسٍ زراعيٌّ

فرِحٌ بما تمَّ بهِ افتتاحُه

وهذا بفضلِ الله ثمَّ بفضل 

مديراي العزيزان

< مهاجر .. المهندس >

حقَا يالها من أسماءٍ حلّقت في السّماء

وأسماءٍ تشرّفنا بالعملِ معاهم

إنّ الدُنيا لنفسها دُنيا

وأنتم في الدنيا علوَّا وعُلُوّا

جزاكما الله عنّا وعنِ المسلمين كلِّ خيرٍ



حققتم أمنيتي .. ففتحتم قسمي

ولكنّي سأظلُّ لكما بالدعاءِ داعيًا ماظلتُ حيَّا

وواللّه ولو كُنتُ بفراشِ وداعي وذكرتُكم

لأدعوَنَّ لكما

فليرزقني الله هذا وشهادتي على فراشي بعد طولِ زمانٍ وصحةٍ وعافية


تقديري لعلوكم السّامي



وأدعوَ الله أن يفرَج عن المسلمين في ليبيا ومصر والبحرين والعراق وفي كل مكانٍ يارب العالمين



... وريثكـ


----------



## إسلام علي (4 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
 من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
 وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
 ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (4 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## civil love (4 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما


----------



## Abo Fares (4 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله.. 

مبارك أخي علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد، إن شاء الله تتحقق منه الفائدة المرجوة.. 

فيني جبلكم زباين، واحد من أخوتي :7:

تحياتي... بالتوفيق.. 

نسينا نشكر الإدارة الكريمة على الخطوات السديدة إن شاء الله، بارك الله بكم..


----------



## تامر. (4 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .


----------



## المقترب (4 مارس 2011)

الهندسه الزراعيه من اهم العلوم التى تتقدم به الامم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونسال الله ان يجعله فاتحة خير وممكن احد المهندسين يبتكر شىء لزراعة النباتات الصالحه للطعام بماء البحر المالح ...ربما فى يوم من الايام وفى هذا الملتقى العظيم


----------



## engrahaf (4 مارس 2011)

*مبارك لكم إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ومبارك لمنتدانا العظيم ..........*


----------



## تامر شهير (4 مارس 2011)

مبارك اخوانا الكرماء..
وجزى الله الادارة كل الخير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 مارس 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الحقيقة خبر مفرح ان نسمع بافتتاح قسم جديد يضم نخبة من اخواننا المهندسين
فالف الف مبروك ومن تميز الى تميز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق
و ان شاء الله القسم يبقى زاخر بالمواضيع و المشاركات التى تفيد كل الاعضاء


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد 
ونتمني من الله التوفيق وان يكون اضافة للعالم العربي لما فيه خير الامة الاسلامية والعربية


----------



## مستريورك (4 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 مارس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ومن تقدم لتقدم بملتقانا الغالي


----------



## بنار اسيا (4 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم القسم الجديد ومبارك للملتقى التجديد ايضا من سماته كماعودنا صيتة المرموق بين الملتقيات
نهنيء انفسنا والملتقى الذي صدح صيته باكتساح اكبر قدر من التخصصات
موفقين للجميع


----------



## sefoo (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لكم وهداكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ،، أبا محمد ~ (4 مارس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد و ان شاء الله يكون فيه كل مفيد 
و قطاع الزراعة في بلداننا لا يقل أهمية عن القطاعات الاخرى 

و الشكر الجزيل للادارة و الاعضاء و كل من سيساهم في هذا القسم


----------



## غيث علي (4 مارس 2011)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng abdallah (4 مارس 2011)

مبارك لنا جميعاً

و إلى الأمام دائماً


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 مارس 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> السلامُ عليكم ورحمةٌ من الله وبركاته
> 
> أولاً أشكرُ الله الذي بشكرهِ تدومُ النّعم
> 
> ...


اولا بصفتى مهندس مدنى ابارك لك على هذا القسم الذى هو بحق قسم عظيم ولكن للاسف مهمل هذا القسم فى نواحى كثيره سواء فى المنتديات على النت أو كما اظن فى الحياه العمليه مع العلم بأننا فى اشد الحاجه الى مجهودات أخواننا المهندسيين الزراعيين وفى اشد الحاجه الى جمع الكلمه وجمع الافكار وجمع الدراسات والتى هى وقود الثورات العربيه التى نعيشها هذه الايام للنهوض بالاعمده العربيه حتى نسطيع بأفكار المهندسسن الزراعيين تحقيق الثوره الزراعيه والتى يجب أن تلى الثوره الساسيه لكى تحقق أولا اكتفائنا الذاتى من الطعام ثم التصدير ثم بعد ذلك الانطلاق الى ثورة الوقود الحيوى ثم ثوره فى الزراعات داخل المنازل لتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتى داخل المنازل واعلى الاسطح من خضروات ومزروعات منزليه 
المهم الموضوع كبير وشاق ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق واشكر قيادة المنتدى على هذا الفكر الجديد لتحى الفكره الاساسيه لامه عربيه موحده
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (4 مارس 2011)

على بركه الله نبدا العمل فى القسم الجديد املين من الله ان يكون نافعا لكل مسلم ومسلمه يشتغل فى هذا المجال
اعانكم الله ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم 
فى حفظ الله 
سلام عليكم


----------



## ابن البلد (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم


----------



## عبد لباسط (4 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## Tarek-a.s (4 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروووووووووووك للمهندسين الزراعيين عالقسم الجديد

بس سؤال لماذا لا يوجد هندسة طاقة؟؟؟؟ الصراحة حابب أتعرف عهالقسم أكثر وأكثر


----------



## el-saqrawy (4 مارس 2011)

بالتتوفيق ان شاء الله ومنتدانا الرائع الى الامام


----------



## zamalkawi (4 مارس 2011)

هندسة النظم الزراعية بتتقاطع مع الهندسة العادية في عدة نقاط، مثل الري، الميكنة الزراعية، وتخطيط الحظائر
أتمنى للأخوة الزراعيين ومهندسي النظم الزراعية كل التوفيق والإفادة والاستفادة في هذا المنتدى


----------



## zamalkawi (4 مارس 2011)

tarek-a.s قال:


> ألف مبروووووووووووك للمهندسين الزراعيين عالقسم الجديد
> 
> بس سؤال لماذا لا يوجد هندسة طاقة؟؟؟؟ الصراحة حابب أتعرف عهالقسم أكثر وأكثر



أخي يوجد قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، ويوجد قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة

أما ما يحزنني فهو عدم وجود قسم لهندسة البيئة ولا لإعادة التدوير، وأتمنى أن يتم افتتاح قسمين لهذين المجالين، أو يتم ضمهما معا في قسم واحد، حيث أن إعادة التدوير لها ارتباط وثيق بالبيئة


----------



## omarnasreldeen (4 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## أحبك في الله (4 مارس 2011)

مبروك للمهندسين الزراعييين


----------



## maae (4 مارس 2011)

مزيد من التوفيق لمنتدانا الحبيب
وألف مبارك علي القسم الجديد لإخواننا الزراعيين
نفع الله بكم وسدد خطاكم ، وجعلنا واياكم من الصالحين المصلحين


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
> من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
> وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
> ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​





لو أنّ الخبر ليس رائع لمَ استحقَّ هذا الثناء العظيم منكـ


الله يبارك فيك


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

هانى زكريا احمد قال:


> بالتوفيق أن شاء الله




وإياكـ

جزاك الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

civil love قال:


> مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد
> وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما




الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

والإدراة الحمدلله مو مقصرة معنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

أبو الحلول قال:


> ما شاء الله..
> 
> مبارك أخي علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد، إن شاء الله تتحقق منه الفائدة المرجوة..
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك ياغالي

وحيّاكـ الله وحيّا اللهُ أخاكـ


الإدارة كلمة شكر مجروحة فيها



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

تامر. قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
> إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .



بإذن الله

ونورت القسم


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

المقترب قال:


> الهندسه الزراعيه من اهم العلوم التى تتقدم به الامم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ونسال الله ان يجعله فاتحة خير وممكن احد المهندسين يبتكر شىء لزراعة النباتات الصالحه للطعام بماء البحر المالح ...ربما فى يوم من الايام وفى هذا الملتقى العظيم



أثلجَ صدري مروركـ

معًا يدا بيد لهذا الصرحُ الكبير


بإذن الله ياغالي وليش لا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

engrahaf قال:


> *مبارك لكم إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ومبارك لمنتدانا العظيم ..........*



الله يبارك فيك

وأهلا بكـ



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

م.تامر شهير قال:


> مبارك اخوانا الكرماء..
> وجزى الله الادارة كل الخير



الله يبارك فيكـ

وجزاك الله خيرا


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> الحقيقة خبر مفرح ان نسمع بافتتاح قسم جديد يضم نخبة من اخواننا المهندسين
> فالف الف مبروك ومن تميز الى تميز




الله يبارك فيك وأهلاً بكـ ياغالي

بانتظار مشاركاتك هُنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> بالتوفيق
> و ان شاء الله القسم يبقى زاخر بالمواضيع و المشاركات التى تفيد كل الاعضاء



وإياك ياغالي

بانتظارك في القسم


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الف مبروك افتتاح القسم الجديد
> ونتمني من الله التوفيق وان يكون اضافة للعالم العربي لما فيه خير الامة الاسلامية والعربية



الله يبارك فيك

وبالتوفيق لك ياغالي


وباذن الله سيكون اضافة للمنتدى



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

مستريورك قال:


> الف مبروك القسم الجديد



الله يبارك في عمرك ياغالي


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> مبروك القسم الجديد إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ومن تقدم لتقدم بملتقانا الغالي




الله يبارك فيك إن شاء الله

بانتظارك في القسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

بنار اسيا قال:


> مبارك لكم القسم الجديد ومبارك للملتقى التجديد ايضا من سماته كماعودنا صيتة المرموق بين الملتقيات
> نهنيء انفسنا والملتقى الذي صدح صيته باكتساح اكبر قدر من التخصصات
> موفقين للجميع




الله يبارك فيك

وفعلا القسم قد ذاع صيته في العالم العربي بأكمله


تقديري لسموك العالي




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

sefoo قال:


> بارك الله لكم وهداكم لما يحبه ويرضاه



الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

،، أبا محمد ~ قال:


> مبروك القسم الجديد و ان شاء الله يكون فيه كل مفيد
> و قطاع الزراعة في بلداننا لا يقل أهمية عن القطاعات الاخرى
> 
> و الشكر الجزيل للادارة و الاعضاء و كل من سيساهم في هذا القسم




الله يبارك فيك 

حقا .. الإدارة تستحق كل الثناء



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

غيث علي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



العفو ياغالي

وبانتظار مشاركتك



... وريثكـ


----------



## علاءالدين سعيد (4 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

eng abdallah قال:


> مبارك لنا جميعاً
> 
> و إلى الأمام دائماً



لنا ولك ياغالي

وبإذن الله سترون مايسركم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا بصفتى مهندس مدنى ابارك لك على هذا القسم الذى هو بحق قسم عظيم ولكن للاسف مهمل هذا القسم فى نواحى كثيره سواء فى المنتديات على النت أو كما اظن فى الحياه العمليه مع العلم بأننا فى اشد الحاجه الى مجهودات أخواننا المهندسيين الزراعيين وفى اشد الحاجه الى جمع الكلمه وجمع الافكار وجمع الدراسات والتى هى وقود الثورات العربيه التى نعيشها هذه الايام للنهوض بالاعمده العربيه حتى نسطيع بأفكار المهندسسن الزراعيين تحقيق الثوره الزراعيه والتى يجب أن تلى الثوره الساسيه لكى تحقق أولا اكتفائنا الذاتى من الطعام ثم التصدير ثم بعد ذلك الانطلاق الى ثورة الوقود الحيوى ثم ثوره فى الزراعات داخل المنازل لتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتى داخل المنازل واعلى الاسطح من خضروات ومزروعات منزليه
> المهم الموضوع كبير وشاق ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق واشكر قيادة المنتدى على هذا الفكر الجديد لتحى الفكره الاساسيه لامه عربيه موحده
> تقبل تحياتى




الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وكما أعلمُ أنّ في كثير من المنتديات المتخصصة في هذا المجال أرى فيها قصورٌ كثيرة

ولكنّ مع هذه الإدارة حفظها الله

سنغطي كلّ شي

ولكن بمساعدتكم لنا

ويدا بيد .




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> على بركه الله نبدا العمل فى القسم الجديد املين من الله ان يكون نافعا لكل مسلم ومسلمه يشتغل فى هذا المجال
> اعانكم الله ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم
> فى حفظ الله
> سلام عليكم



ألا أنّ لكلّ شي بركة ولكلِّ بركةٍ من الله

وبإذن الله سيكونُ هذا القسم راضيين عنه



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

ابن البلد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم




وإيّاك ياغالي

وبانتظاركـ بالمنتدى



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

عبد لباسط قال:


> مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

tarek-a.s قال:


> ألف مبروووووووووووك للمهندسين الزراعيين عالقسم الجديد
> 
> بس سؤال لماذا لا يوجد هندسة طاقة؟؟؟؟ الصراحة حابب أتعرف عهالقسم أكثر وأكثر




الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

هندسة الطاقة كما أعتقد أنّ المقصود بها الطاقة البديله أو المتجددة

والله أعلم


وجزاك الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

el-saqrawy قال:


> بالتتوفيق ان شاء الله ومنتدانا الرائع الى الامام



وإيّاكـ إن شاء الله ياغالي


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> هندسة النظم الزراعية بتتقاطع مع الهندسة العادية في عدة نقاط، مثل الري، الميكنة الزراعية، وتخطيط الحظائر
> أتمنى للأخوة الزراعيين ومهندسي النظم الزراعية كل التوفيق والإفادة والاستفادة في هذا المنتدى



الهندسة الزراعية ربّما هي كـ الكشكول

فهي تضم جميع أقسام الهندسة

والله وليُّ التوفيق




... وريثكـ


----------



## ميسون احمد (4 مارس 2011)

خبر مفرح 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا 
ووفقكم الله الى مايحب ويرضي


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي يوجد قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، ويوجد قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة
> 
> أما ما يحزنني فهو عدم وجود قسم لهندسة البيئة ولا لإعادة التدوير، وأتمنى أن يتم افتتاح قسمين لهذين المجالين، أو يتم ضمهما معا في قسم واحد، حيث أن إعادة التدوير لها ارتباط وثيق بالبيئة




أهلاً بكـ بالمنتدى وبانتظار مساهمتك في هذا الصرحُ الشامخ



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى



وإياكـ ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

أحبك في الله قال:


> مبروك للمهندسين الزراعييين



الله يبارك فيك


إنّ أحبكـ في الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

maae قال:


> مزيد من التوفيق لمنتدانا الحبيب
> وألف مبارك علي القسم الجديد لإخواننا الزراعيين
> نفع الله بكم وسدد خطاكم ، وجعلنا واياكم من الصالحين المصلحين



الله يبارك فيك مليوووون ياغالي

ونفع بكـ المسلمين


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

ميسون احمد قال:


> خبر مفرح
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا
> ووفقكم الله الى مايحب ويرضي



أكيد أنّه مفرح بوجودكـ هُنا


جزاكـ الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

علاءالدين سعيد قال:


> الف شكر



العفو


والشكر لكـ ياغالي


... وريثكـ


----------



## سنيين (4 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك اخواننا _المهندسين الزراعيين _ وبارك الله لنا و لكم هذا القسم وجعله امتدادا واضافه حقيقيه لهذا المنتدى الرائع والشكر موصول لادارة الملتقى وفقكم الله والى الأمام دائما


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

سنيين قال:


> ألف مبروك اخواننا _المهندسين الزراعيين _وبارك الله لنا و لكم هذا القسم وجعله امتدادا واضافه حقيقيه لهذا المنتدى الرائع والشكر موصول لادارة الملتقى وفقكم الله والى الأمام دائما


 

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وفعلا الإدارة قد عانت كثيرا

فلنكن لها عونا



... وريثكـ


----------



## تولين (4 مارس 2011)

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> *بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*


 

وإياكـ

وبانتظار مشاركاتك بالقسم



... ويثكـ


----------



## فارح احمد (4 مارس 2011)

external grinding m/cs


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

فارح احمد قال:


> external grinding m/cs


 

u r welcome



... وريثكـ


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم ايها المهندسيين الزراعيين ومرحبا بكم معنا ,ان شاء الله ستستفيدون وتفيدون


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> مبارك عليكم ايها المهندسيين الزراعيين ومرحبا بكم معنا ,ان شاء الله ستستفيدون وتفيدون


 

علينا وعليك

باركـ الله فيك

وبإذن الله سنفيد ونستفيد



ملاحظة :,

" أيُّها المهندسون الزراعيون
لأنّها منادى 
وليس أيّها المهندسين الزراعين "

... وريثكـ


----------



## م اخلاص (4 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم القسم الجديد والى الامام


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

م اخلاص قال:


> مبارك لكم القسم الجديد والى الامام


 

بارك الله فيك أخت إخلاص

وبانتظارك بالقسم

لتعمّ الفائدةُ بيننا




... وريثكـ


----------



## بنت الخلافه (4 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## كونى عائشة (4 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
مبارك علينا القسم الجديد
اعتقد ملتقانا اول موقع هندسى يضيف قسم الهندسة الزراعية
والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

بنت الخلافه قال:


> بالتوفيق




وإياكـ إن شاء الله

بانتظاركـ بالقسم


... وريثكـ


----------



## المهندس (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
اتمنى أن يكون القسم متميزاً بمواضيعه ..

ننتظر ابداعات أعضاء الملتقى الكرام ..

وشكراً للأخ وريث القيسين الذي سعى من أجل القسم كثيراً ..
وإن شاء الله بذرة في الطريق الصحيح ..

تحياتي ..


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

كونى عائشة قال:


> ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
> مبارك علينا القسم الجديد
> اعتقد ملتقانا اول موقع هندسى يضيف قسم الهندسة الزراعية
> والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله



كوني عائشة قبل أن يسبقنكِ النّساء


..

نعم بالفعل هو أول ملتقى يضم هذا القسم

وجزا الله الإدارة خيرُ الجزاء


وبانتظاركـ بالقسم




... وريثكـ


----------



## هند هلالى (4 مارس 2011)

الصراحة خبر غريب
ومش موجود كتير
فمبروك طبعا لكل البشمهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (4 مارس 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
الحقيقة خبر مفرح ان نسمع بافتتاح قسم جديد يضم نخبة من اخواننا المهندسين
فالف الف مبروك ومن تميز الى تميز


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد ..
> اتمنى أن يكون القسم متميزاً بمواضيعه ..
> ...


 

المدير الغالي بنفسهِ هُنا ..

أهلاً بمن أنارَ القلوب

وأبهج الفؤادُ المكنونَ

فأهلاً بمن للدارِ هو أهلهُ

فلكـ تحيةً من الشرقِ لغربها

..

نعم !!

أنا سعوتُ في هذا الأمر

ولكن لولا الله ثم أنتم لمَ تحققتْ أمنيتي


أسألُ الله بمنّه وكرمهِ أن يفرج عنكم 


.. كرر زيارتك فإنّنا لك مشتاقون




... وريثكـ


----------



## سارية عثمان (4 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لاخوتنا مهندسي الزراعة افتتاح القسم الجديد.


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

هند هلالى قال:


> الصراحة خبر غريب
> ومش موجود كتير
> فمبروك طبعا لكل البشمهندسين الزراعيين


 
ولكنّ مع الإدارة هذا الملتقى لا غريب

فهم كعادتهم يعشقون الصّعاب

..

والله يبارك فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> الحقيقة خبر مفرح ان نسمع بافتتاح قسم جديد يضم نخبة من اخواننا المهندسين
> فالف الف مبروك ومن تميز الى تميز


 

وفرحتُنا قد تمّت بوجودكـ هاهُنا


الله يبارك في عمرك إن شاء الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

سارية عثمان قال:


> الف مبروك لاخوتنا مهندسي الزراعة افتتاح القسم الجديد.


 

الله يبارك فيك


وأرجوا أن تكرري زيارتُكـ



... وريثكـ


----------



## [email protected]™ (4 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

[email protected]™ قال:


> *مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد *
> *وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*


 

بارك الله فيك أخي الغالي

ولن نتقدّم للإمام بدونكم

شرفونا دومًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## zaki5555 (4 مارس 2011)

انا اويد هذا القسم لانه مجال حيوى ويخدم العالم والمجتمع


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

علاءالدين سعيد قال:


> الف شكر


 

العفو ياغالي


وبانتظارك بالقسم


حياك الله


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

zaki5555 قال:


> انا اويد هذا القسم لانه مجال حيوى ويخدم العالم والمجتمع


 

أهلا بكـ أخي

وبانتظارك يالغالي بالقسم

شرّفنا دائمًا


فنحن بحاجة لكم دومًا


فلا تقطعوا زيارتكم لنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله
الف مبروك القسم الجديد


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

م. ضياء الدين قال:


> ما شاء الله
> الف مبروك القسم الجديد


 

الحمدلله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبانتظارك بالمنتدى

شرفنا دومًا

ولا تقطعنا


... وريثكـ


----------



## خلوف العراقي (4 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك ......


----------



## محسن 9 (4 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله 
من تقدم الى تقدم وسنساعد الساعد الذي شمر عن ذنده ليبني ويزرع البلاد في شوق لمهندسينا الافاضل التي تسعى لتحقق شيء جديد مع القديم لنزرع ونحصد ونعمر اوطان صابها الجفاف وانتم الغيث المطر الذي سيجعل البلاد كلها ربيع بربيع وزهور وينابيع بفضل جهود مدرائنا الافاضل اصحاب المنتدى وبفضل اعضاءه اسرة المنتدى الكريم والى الامام


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> الف الف مبروك ......


 

الله الله الله يباااااااااااارك فيك ياغالي


خلينا نشوفك



... وريثكـ


----------



## bssas (4 مارس 2011)

وما نيل المطالب الا بالتمنى


----------



## ابن سينا (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الله الموفق...ومن تقدم إلى تقدم ...وإلى الأمام


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

bssas قال:


> وما نيل المطالب الا بالتمنى


 
أن أفتحَ عيني حينَ فتحها
على كثيرٍ فلم أرى أحدًا


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الله الموفق...ومن تقدم إلى تقدم ...وإلى الأمام


 
إنّي لأهلِ سينا حبيبُ
وإنّك لي الأحباب كلِّهِمُ




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

محسن 9 قال:


> الحمد لله
> من تقدم الى تقدم وسنساعد الساعد الذي شمر عن ذنده ليبني ويزرع البلاد في شوق لمهندسينا الافاضل التي تسعى لتحقق شيء جديد مع القديم لنزرع ونحصد ونعمر اوطان صابها الجفاف وانتم الغيث المطر الذي سيجعل البلاد كلها ربيع بربيع وزهور وينابيع بفضل جهود مدرائنا الافاضل اصحاب المنتدى وبفضل اعضاءه اسرة المنتدى الكريم والى الامام


 
شكرًا لكـ وشرفُكـ لنا لهي حسبُنا

تقديري لسموّكـ الكريم




... وريثكـ


----------



## imaazh (4 مارس 2011)

يا رب إخواني مهندسين الزراعة تثرو موضوعات المنتدى و تضيفو شيء جديد لمعلوماتنا و خبراتنا


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

imaazh قال:


> يا رب إخواني مهندسين الزراعة تثرو موضوعات المنتدى و تضيفو شيء جديد لمعلوماتنا و خبراتنا


 

بإذنِ الله ياغالي

أدعوا لنا

وكن عونًا لنا أيضا

فإنّنا بحاجةٍ لكم



... وريثكـ


----------



## طالبة الجنة (4 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله ....الحمدلله ... أمتنا بحاجة لتعزيز هذا التخصص والإبداع فيه لما فيها من خيرات كثيرة غير مستثمرة من جهة ولما يواجهه العالم من تغيرات مناخية صعبة قد تؤثر على الإنتاج الزراعي بشكل كبير

أسأل الله تعالى لكم التوفيق


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

طالبة الجنة قال:


> ماشاء الله ....الحمدلله ... أمتنا بحاجة لتعزيز هذا التخصص والإبداع فيه لما فيها من خيرات كثيرة غير مستثمرة من جهة ولما يواجهه العالم من تغيرات مناخية صعبة قد تؤثر على الإنتاج الزراعي بشكل كبير
> 
> أسأل الله تعالى لكم التوفيق


 

نعم إن التغيرات المناخية وسرعة الرياح العاتية قد تأثر على المحصول الزراعي

وقد تخسر الكثير

ولكن هناك احتياطات للحدِّ من قلة الخسائر

مثلاً زراعة الأشجار الطويلة في مقدمة الرياح كي تخفف على المحصول

وأيضًا البيوت المحمية لها دورٌ كبير في هذا


أختي طالبة الجنّة

أهلاً بكـ هُنا

وأتمنّى أن تُكرري هذه الزيارة

فنحنُ بحاجةٍ إلى أقلامكم وعلمكم

فلا تبخلوا علينا


وأهلا بكم مرّةً أخرى



... وريثكـ


----------



## hassan4elc (4 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم يا مهندسي الزراعة

ونتمنى المزيد من الرقي لهدا المنتدى الرائع

تحياتي


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

hassan4elc قال:


> مبارك لكم يا مهندسي الزراعة
> 
> ونتمنى المزيد من الرقي لهدا المنتدى الرائع
> 
> تحياتي


 


الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبانتظار جهودكم



... وريثكـ


----------



## EMAD ABDALLA AHMED (4 مارس 2011)

مليون مبروك وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وشكر.( للاداره).


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

emad abdalla ahmed قال:


> مليون مبروك وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وشكر.( للاداره).


 الله يبارك فيك ويطول عمرك في طاعة الله

..
ولكنّ الإدارة لا تحتاجُ إلى شكرٍ

بل نحتاجُنا أن نُسهمَ في هذا القسم كي ننالَ رضاها

وهذا أكثر ماقد نفعل لهم


ولكنّ كلمة الشكر هُنا تستوجب


شكرًا لكم



... وريثكـ


----------



## عمراياد (4 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك 

وننتظر زملائنا المهندسين الزراعيين يتحفونه بمواضيعهم المفيدة


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

عمراياد قال:


> الف مبروك
> 
> وننتظر زملائنا المهندسين الزراعيين يتحفونه بمواضيعهم المفيدة


 

أهلاً بكـ وبارك الله لنا ولكـ

بإذن الله ياغالي سترى العُجاب

ولكنّنا نريدُ إسهامكم معنَا



... وريثكـ


----------



## shady deeb (4 مارس 2011)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .*​


----------



## محمد الكيتاوي (4 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
بس عندي طلب من اي شخص عنده بحث عن المسخنات الستخدمه في عمليات الاستنزاف في المحطاتالبخاريه اتمنى يزودني بيه باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

shady deeb قال:


> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله .*
> 
> 
> *إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .*​


 

اهلا ياغالي

دعواتك لنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (4 مارس 2011)

محمد الكيتاوي قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> بس عندي طلب من اي شخص عنده بحث عن المسخنات الستخدمه في عمليات الاستنزاف في المحطاتالبخاريه اتمنى يزودني بيه باسرع وقت ممكن


 
بالتوفيق ياغالي ان شاء الله

وأنا أوعدك سوف أساعدُكـ بإذن الله

لكـ ودي




... وريثكـ


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (4 مارس 2011)

مبروك على القسم ... أحنا في أمس الحاجة ليكم الفترة الجاية


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (4 مارس 2011)

اولا اقول ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

ثانيا مبروك افتتاح قسم هندسة الزراعة 

ثالثا الكلمات التي سطرتها يا بش مهندس في كتابة الموضوع جدا جميلة 

واريد ان اضيف انا طالب ادرس هندسة مدنية وكثيرا ما اسمع مهندس زراعي او هندسة زراعية ولا اعرف ماهي وظيفة 

المهندس في هذا المجال واتمنى واكيد بما انك صاحب فكرة افتتاح هذا القسم بان اعرف وظيفة ومجالات ومهام 

المهندس الزراعي .

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## محمد سعد عياش (4 مارس 2011)

خطوووه رائعه ,,,

تحياتي لكم وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب ...


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> مبروك على القسم ... أحنا في أمس الحاجة ليكم الفترة الجاية



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وإن شاء الله نسخّر كل طاقتنا وجهودنا في هذا المنتدى

وللإدارةِ شكرٌ في هذا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> اولا اقول ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> ثانيا مبروك افتتاح قسم هندسة الزراعة
> 
> ...





إنّ الكلامَ الذي سطّرهُ قلمي ماهي إلاّ حروفٌ ليس إلاّ

ولكنّ جمال الكلامِ أتى بقدومك أنت .. فأنت من وضع النّقاط على الحروفِ

وبالنسبة للمهندس الزراعي له مالات كثيرة

وقد كتبتها في موضوع < تعريف بهندسة النظم الزراعية >


وبالنّسبة بما أنّي أول من ساهم في هذا الموضوع أو صاحبُ الإقتراح فهذا صحيح

ولكنّني أنا نقطة بحرٍ أمام الإدارة

جزاهم الله عنّا كل خير


-أهلاً بكـ ياغالي


وشرّفنا دومًا


فنحنُ بكم كالطائر الذي لايطير




سمو الأمير :

ربّما أنت من الأوائل من قرأ الموضوع بإمعان وتمعّن





... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

محمد سعد عياش قال:


> خطوووه رائعه ,,,
> 
> تحياتي لكم وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب ...



جزاك الله خيرا

بالتوفيق ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## أبو مدنى (5 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم وعليكم القسم الجديد ونرجو من الله أن يوفق الملتقى لما فيه نفع المسلمين والعرب فى الدنيا وأدعوا إخوانى المهندسين العرب الزراعيين أن يتفانوا فى عملهم حتى نحقق الإكتفاء الذاتى من كل إحتياجاتنا من الغذاء وبالذات القمح حتى يصبح أكلنا من فأسنا لكى يصبح قرارنا ملك أيدينا وبأيماننا . وفقكم الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك علي افتتاح هذا القسم الهندسي الهام والجديد ، والذي يضيف الي الملتقي لبنة أخري في البناء الهندسي ، ويُعد بحق اضافة ثرية ، فالهندسة الزراعية تبحث وتخدم مجال علي درجة عالية من الاهمية .
فجزي الله خيرا القائمين علي هذا الصرح الغالي، كما أشيد بالاخ الكريم وريث القيسين ، وأشد علي يده .
مبروك لنا جميعا هذا القسم الهندسي الجديد.ونرجو لملتقانا المبارك اللتطور المستمر.


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

أبو مدنى قال:


> مبارك لكم وعليكم القسم الجديد ونرجو من الله أن يوفق الملتقى لما فيه نفع المسلمين والعرب فى الدنيا وأدعوا إخوانى المهندسين العرب الزراعيين أن يتفانوا فى عملهم حتى نحقق الإكتفاء الذاتى من كل إحتياجاتنا من الغذاء وبالذات القمح حتى يصبح أكلنا من فأسنا لكى يصبح قرارنا ملك أيدينا وبأيماننا . وفقكم الله



عجبتني والله

ولكنّ هنُا في المملكةِ العربيةِ السعوديةِ

غرامةً مالية لمن يزرعُ القمحَ

لأنّ المملكة تواجه نقصًا في قلّةِ المياه

والقمح يحتاجُ إلى مياهٍ تغمرُها

ودرس علمائنا هنا أنّ زرعَ القمحِ سيهدد المملكة بالنقص في المياه


ولكن بإذن الله علمائنا وطلابنا سيدرسون ماهو أفضل وستحلُّ مشكلتنا

لكي يكون القرار بأيدينا


أذهلتني والله


لكـ ودّي



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> الف مبروك علي افتتاح هذا القسم الهندسي الهام والجديد ، والذي يضيف الي الملتقي لبنة أخري في البناء الهندسي ، ويُعد بحق اضافة ثرية ، فالهندسة الزراعية تبحث وتخدم مجال علي درجة عالية من الاهمية .
> فجزي الله خيرا القائمين علي هذا الصرح الغالي، كما أشيد بالاخ الكريم وريث القيسين ، وأشد علي يده .
> مبروك لنا جميعا هذا القسم الهندسي الجديد.ونرجو لملتقانا المبارك اللتطور المستمر.



الله يبارك فيك

وملتقانا هذا مكتملٌ بناءه ولا يحتاجُ لبناء بفضل إدارتنا الغالية

وجزاكـ الله خير أخي عاطف 

قد أخجلني ردُّكـ


بانتظاركـ في القسم أيُّها الغالي




... وريثكـ


----------



## م.محمد الساير (5 مارس 2011)

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## إبن جبير (5 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك لأخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ، ونشكر إدارة المنتدى على هذا الإنجاز الجديد ، وإلى الأمام.


----------



## ama-ce (5 مارس 2011)

ممتاز ......وهذا يليق بمنتدانا العظيم ان يكون كيانا كبيرا متكاملا ولا ننسى ان هندسة الرى والهندسه الزراعيه تؤمان


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (5 مارس 2011)

مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد و جعله الله عونا و رفعة للمسلمين


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

م.محمد الساير قال:


> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم



جزاك الله خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

إبن جبير قال:


> ألف مبروك لأخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ، ونشكر إدارة المنتدى على هذا الإنجاز الجديد ، وإلى الأمام.



الله يبارك فيك

والإداة دومًا هكذا عودتنا على إنجازاتها



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

ama-ce قال:


> ممتاز ......وهذا يليق بمنتدانا العظيم ان يكون كيانا كبيرا متكاملا ولا ننسى ان هندسة الرى والهندسه الزراعيه تؤمان



جزاك الله خير

وهندسة الري هي فرع من فروع هندسة النظم الزراعية

يعطيك العافية




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> مبارك افتتاح القسم الجديد و جعله الله عونا و رفعة للمسلمين



الله يبارك فيك وزاك الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## civilshwany (5 مارس 2011)

بالموفقية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## aliiiiiii (5 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## عبده عبدالونيس (5 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله علي هذا العمل الجليل وندعون الله عزوجل أن يكون هذا العمل نافع للأسلام والمسلمين 
ومبروووووووووووووووووووك عليكم


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

مبارك افتتاح قسم المهندسين الزراعيين

تقبلو مروري


----------



## الكواك (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك لكل الاخوه المهندسين 
نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخوننا وأخواتنا الزراعيين
موفقين إن شاء الله


----------



## 1948 (5 مارس 2011)

لا يوجد قسم للمهندسين الزراعيين من قبل
؟؟؟؟


----------



## frindly heart (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعين 
وان شاء الله في تقدم ديما
من أجل اعلاء شأن الوطن


----------



## العراب1987 (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين 
وانشاء الله تستفيدو وتفيدو بعضكم


----------



## سهام معمر (5 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم القسم الزراعي
و اهلا و سهلا بكم في هذا الصرح العلمي 
اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

civilshwany قال:


> بالموفقية



وكل التوفيق لكـ



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> بوركتم



وبارك الله فيك


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

aliiiiiii قال:


> الف مبروك



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وخلينا نشوفك بالقسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

عبده عبدالونيس قال:


> ماشاء الله علي هذا العمل الجليل وندعون الله عزوجل أن يكون هذا العمل نافع للأسلام والمسلمين
> ومبروووووووووووووووووووك عليكم



شرفت ياغالي

وجزاك الله كل خيرٍ


والله يبارك فيكـ



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

الكيميائية حنوش قال:


> مبارك افتتاح قسم المهندسين الزراعيين
> 
> تقبلو مروري



الله يبارك فيك

ونحنُ نقدّرُك ولكنّنا نريد العونَ معنا

لكي نخرج بصورةٍ مشرفة



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

الكواك قال:


> مبروك لكل الاخوه المهندسين
> نتمنى لكم التوفيق



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> مبروك لاخوننا وأخواتنا الزراعيين
> موفقين إن شاء الله



الله يبارك فيك يالغلاا

وبانتظارك بالقسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

1948 قال:


> لا يوجد قسم للمهندسين الزراعيين من قبل
> ؟؟؟؟



لا

ولكنّ الإدارةَ هُنا تسعى دومًا مايصبُّ في مصلحةِ المنتدى

فهم هكذا عودونا



... وريثكـ


----------



## سمير شربك (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك لأخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين افتتاح القسم الجديد 
ومبروك لنا بملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## waleed almasry (5 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك بالتوفيق لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## عادل 1980 (5 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## mohammed RIRI (5 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسين العزام (5 مارس 2011)

:81:


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين
ويالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (5 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك 
ومن تقدم إلى تقدم إن شاء الله
ندعوالله ان ينفع بلادنا بهذا الملتقى وجميع أقسامه وأعضائه


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

الحمد والشكر لهذا الموضوع والى الامام يااساتذتنا


----------



## hamza72 (5 مارس 2011)

Mercccccccccccccccci b1


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك جدا جدا والى خطى متطوره لاخوننا الزراعيين


----------



## الامين المبارك (5 مارس 2011)

نتمني المزيد من التقدم لهذا الملتقي.........وشكرا


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (5 مارس 2011)

موفقين أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> مبروك لأخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين افتتاح القسم الجديد
> ومبروك لنا بملتقى المهندسين العرب



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

ومبروك على الملتقى الجديد



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

waleed almasry قال:


> الف مبروك بالتوفيق لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وخلينا نشوفك بالقسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

عادل 1980 قال:


> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



وإيّاك إن شاء الله


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

mohammed riri قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير



وإيّاك ياغالي

نريدُ أن نراك في الملتقى الجديد كثيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

محمد حسين العزام قال:


> :81:



.


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

eng_haytham2022 قال:


> مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين
> ويالتوفيق ان شاء الله



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبانتظارك يالغلا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

م/وائل أصلان قال:


> ألف مبروك
> ومن تقدم إلى تقدم إن شاء الله
> ندعوالله ان ينفع بلادنا بهذا الملتقى وجميع أقسامه وأعضائه




الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وإن شاء الله من تقدم لتقدم

الله آمين



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

مبتداء هندسة قال:


> الحمد والشكر لهذا الموضوع والى الامام يااساتذتنا



جزاك الله خير وبإذن الله سنخطوا للأمامِ دومًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

hamza72 قال:


> Mercccccccccccccccci b1



u r welcome

we will witing u in the scetion



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

dr-google قال:


> مبروك جدا جدا والى خطى متطوره لاخوننا الزراعيين



وإنّي قد شعرتُ بسروركـ

فقد اكتفيتُ من سرورِ الدنُيا بسروركـ


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

الامين المبارك قال:


> نتمني المزيد من التقدم لهذا الملتقي.........وشكرا



بإذن الله

ولكن شدّوا على أزرنا


والعفو ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

محبة الله ورسوله* قال:


> موفقين أن شاء الله تعالى



وإيّاك



... وريثكـ


----------



## searcher_2010 (5 مارس 2011)

مبارك
وجعله الله دافعاً لنا إلى الخير


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

searcher_2010 قال:


> مبارك
> وجعله الله دافعاً لنا إلى الخير



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبإذن الله سنكونُ عند حسن الظنِّ بكم


تقديري



... وريثكـ


----------



## abdoalluh (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ايها الاخوه وارشدكم الي الخير دوما..................................جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شريف روميو (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك علينا انضمام المهندسين الزراعيين.لولا الزراعه ما كانت الحياه


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك
والى الامام لملتقانا الغالي


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

abdoalluh قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ايها الاخوه وارشدكم الي الخير دوما..................................جزاكم الله خيرا




وفيك أخي الغالي

دعنا نراكـ دوما بالقسم


فأنتم أرباب المنزل 



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

شريف روميو قال:


> مبروك علينا انضمام المهندسين الزراعيين.لولا الزراعه ما كانت الحياه



الله يبارك في عمرك ياغالي


فعلا لولا الله ثم الزراعة لما كانت الحياة



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

ابوهشوم قال:


> الف مبروك
> والى الامام لملتقانا الغالي



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## lion heart3 (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك للاخوة المهندسين الزراعيين القسم الجديد، وانشاء الله نقرأ في منتداكم كل جديد ونافع وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (5 مارس 2011)

دائما الهندسة الزراعية مفصولة عن نقابة المهندسين 
و لكن هذا الملتقى ضمها إلى أسرة المهندسين 
فبارك الله بكم جميعا و بالإدارة الكريمة و بالمشرفين و الأعضاء الكرام 
و مبروك يا زراعة


----------



## مهندسة الحاسوب201 (5 مارس 2011)

* بارك الله لكم فيه وأعانكم على تقديم النافع والمفيد*


----------



## الدويري (5 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين الذين بعملهم وتطورهم يدوم الامن الغذائي للمسلمين
بارك الله بكم


----------



## حازم حشمت (5 مارس 2011)

عايز شرح ومسأل فى الهندسه الجيوديسيه لوسمحتو


----------



## محمـ ـد (5 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد :
باسمي و باسم المهندسين الكهربائيين نبارك للمهندسين الزراعيين إفتتاح القسم الخاص بهم و خاصة الأخ وريث القيسين , و نسأل الله لهم كل التوفيق .
سؤال للأخ وريث القيسين : ما معنى اسمك ؟
بارك الله فيك و حياك .
أخوكم التادفي


----------



## kaboke (5 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​


----------



## محمد حسيين (5 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أبارك للجميع القسم الزراعي وخاصة المهندس وريث 
وارجو من الله أن يعم النفع للجميع من أعضاء و زوار
بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## boushy (5 مارس 2011)

مبروك للاخوة المهندسين الزراعيين وفقكم الله


----------



## عمر فيفا (5 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد*


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

lion heart3 قال:


> مبروك للاخوة المهندسين الزراعيين القسم الجديد، وانشاء الله نقرأ في منتداكم كل جديد ونافع وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

ويعطيك العافية

ملاحظة :

إن شاء الله << تكتب هكذا

وليس إنشاء الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

abo alafkar قال:


> دائما الهندسة الزراعية مفصولة عن نقابة المهندسين
> و لكن هذا الملتقى ضمها إلى أسرة المهندسين
> فبارك الله بكم جميعا و بالإدارة الكريمة و بالمشرفين و الأعضاء الكرام
> و مبروك يا زراعة




الهندسة الزراعية ليست مفصولة كما أرى

والله يبارك فيك ياغالي


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

مهندسة الحاسوب201 قال:


> * بارك الله لكم فيه وأعانكم على تقديم النافع والمفيد*



وبارك الله لكـ

وبانتظارك بالقسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## سامي خال (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم بالتوفيق اخواني وافيدونا معكم مبروك


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

الدويري قال:


> الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين الذين بعملهم وتطورهم يدوم الامن الغذائي للمسلمين
> بارك الله بكم



الله يبارك فيك 

وبإذن الله سنسعى لغذاءٍ آمن


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

حازم حشمت قال:


> عايز شرح ومسأل فى الهندسه الجيوديسيه لوسمحتو



اذهب لقسم الهندسة المدنية أو المعمارية

بإذن الله سيفيدونك


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

التادفي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و بعد :
> باسمي و باسم المهندسين الكهربائيين نبارك للمهندسين الزراعيين إفتتاح القسم الخاص بهم و خاصة الأخ وريث القيسين , و نسأل الله لهم كل التوفيق .
> سؤال للأخ وريث القيسين : ما معنى اسمك ؟
> ...



أهلاً يامن للقلبِ نورٌ

وبالفؤادِ أَنيسُ

فالسماء تمطرْ مطرًا

وأنت من للسماءِ ماءَ

فأهلاً بإسمك الذي شرّفَ إسمي

وأهلاً بمكانكم الفخمُ



معنى إسمي هو :

ورثتُ جنونَ قيسٍ بليلى -- وورثتُ عشقَ قيسٍ بلُبنى

ومن ذلك لا يعرفَ قيسُ بنُ ذريحٍ -- وقيسُ بنُ الملوّحِ

فأنا وريثُ ذلك القيسينِ


تقديري لمقامك العالي

وقد أسعدني مروركـ كثيرًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

kaboke قال:


> ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
> من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
> وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
> ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​



الله يبارك فيك يالغالي

وادارة الملتقى عودونا دائمًا هكذا

دام عزّهم


...وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

محمد حسيين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أبارك للجميع القسم الزراعي وخاصة المهندس وريث
> وارجو من الله أن يعم النفع للجميع من أعضاء و زوار
> بالتوفيق انشاء الله



الله يبارك فيك

قد أخجلني مرورك كثيرًا

مرحبًا بك ياصااح هُنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

boushy قال:


> مبروك للاخوة المهندسين الزراعيين وفقكم الله



الله يبارك فيك يالغالي

وبالله نستعين



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (5 مارس 2011)

عمر فيفا قال:


> *مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد*



الله يبارك فيك

وأطال الله عمرك



... وريثكـ


----------



## منصف حناشى (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

منصف حناشى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم



العفو

وشكرًا للإدراة التي مدت لي يدُ العون لهذا


... وريثكـ


----------



## خليل الفلسطيني (6 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا 
اما بعد : اشكركم احبتي يا مليئ الفؤاد تحيه تجوب مني فوق كل سدٍ وعائقٍ 
الى الامام والتقدم ادامكم الله ذغرا للاسلام والمسلمين 
اخوكم $$ خليل الفلسطيني $$


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (6 مارس 2011)

نفعكم الله بهذا القسم
وجعله فى موازين من أسسه


----------



## fahed.a (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

خليل الفلسطيني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا
> اما بعد : اشكركم احبتي يا مليئ الفؤاد تحيه تجوب مني فوق كل سدٍ وعائقٍ
> الى الامام والتقدم ادامكم الله ذغرا للاسلام والمسلمين
> اخوكم $$ خليل الفلسطيني $$


 
العفو 

وجزك الله خيرا

نحن ربما فوق كل سدٍ

ولكنّك أنت السدُّ الذي لا يجاوزه شيئا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

محمدأبوحفص قال:


> نفعكم الله بهذا القسم
> وجعله فى موازين من أسسه


 
أجمل دعوةٍ قرأتُها

جزاك الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

fahed.a قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 

وفيط ياغالي

خلينا نشوفك بالقسم


... وريثكـ


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن34 (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا يوفقكم وينفع مشتركى المنتدى بعلمكم


----------



## khzm (6 مارس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد للهندسة الزراعية و إضافة مهمة و شكراً


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

أبوعبدالرحمن34 قال:


> ربنا يوفقكم وينفع مشتركى المنتدى بعلمكم


 

يسمع منك يارب

وجزاك الله خير


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

khzm قال:


> مبروك القسم الجديد للهندسة الزراعية و إضافة مهمة و شكراً


 
الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وجزاك الله خيرًا




... وريثكـ


----------



## عشقي جنون (6 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## صبابحة (6 مارس 2011)

*مباركة للجميع وشكرا للقائمين على الملتقى*

لقد فرحت لفرح الفرحين ولقد سررت لاسباب فرحهم وانني لاشكر لمن كان السبب من ادارة هي كالمنارة 
دمتم سالمين لجميع المشاركين


----------



## علاء زهران (6 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم القسم الجديد 

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## عليا على (6 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله الف مبروك عليكم اخوانى الزراعين هكذا هى العلوم لا تقتصر على اتجاه واحد وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما


----------



## fwseng (6 مارس 2011)

مبروك


----------



## khaledbader (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام وانا سعيد جدا بهذا المنتدى الممتع


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (6 مارس 2011)




----------



## ايمن حفوض (6 مارس 2011)

بوركت ووفق الله واسعدك ونفع بك الأمة ومشكورا دوما ونرجوا من الله ان يوفقنا واياك الى جميع امنياتنا .


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

عشقي جنون قال:


> *مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد
> وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*​





الله يبارك فيك ويووفقك


... وريثكـ


----------



## نورالبغداديه (6 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*​


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

صبابحة قال:


> لقد فرحت لفرح الفرحين ولقد سررت لاسباب فرحهم وانني لاشكر لمن كان السبب من ادارة هي كالمنارة
> دمتم سالمين لجميع المشاركين




دعَ السرور يغشاك

ودع الفرح يغمرُك

فأنت للسعادة عنوان



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

علاء زهران قال:


> مبارك عليكم القسم الجديد
> 
> مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق




الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

خلينا نشوفك بالقسم

لازم تشرفنا


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

عليا على قال:


> ماشاء الله الف مبروك عليكم اخوانى الزراعين هكذا هى العلوم لا تقتصر على اتجاه واحد وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما



نعم هكذا العلومُ لات تقتصر على اتجاهٍ واحد

ولكنّ شرفُك لنا إنّما تقتصر على اتجاهٍ واحد



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

نورالبغداديه قال:


> *مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد
> وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*​



الله يبارك فيك

وأهلاً بك وبأهل بغدادٍ كلّهِمُ

فأنتم أهلُ الشّعرِ وأهلُ العلمِ


أهلا بك أختي



... وريثكـ


----------



## ابومحمد8 (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

ابومحمد8 قال:


> بارك الله فيك



بارك الله فيك ياغالي


وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

fwseng قال:


> مبروك



الله يبارك فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

khaledbader قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام وانا سعيد جدا بهذا المنتدى الممتع



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ونحنُ بوجودك لسُعداء



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

م.أحمد العوّاد قال:


>





وهل بعد القرآنِ كلام 



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

ايمن حفوض قال:


> بوركت ووفق الله واسعدك ونفع بك الأمة ومشكورا دوما ونرجوا من الله ان يوفقنا واياك الى جميع امنياتنا .



ما أجمل هذه الدعاوي 

وما أسّرها بقلبي

هنيئا لي بك



... وريثكـ


----------



## eehaboo (6 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم اعزائنا مهندسي الجمال وارونق الاخضر...تمنياتي لكم بالابداع الدائم


----------



## العيون الدامعة (6 مارس 2011)

**************مرحبااااااااااااااا بالمهندسين الزراعين*************

*******************وأهلاااااااااااااااا وسهلااااااااااااااااااااا بهم *******************8 

أتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 مارس 2011)

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*​


----------



## hady511 (6 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروووك ... لإخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ....
ويلا شدوا همتكم واملؤوا بلادنا زراااعة ...

ونشكر ادارة الملتقى الراائع .. وندعوا لهم بالتقدم الدائم


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

العيون الدامعة قال:


> **************مرحبااااااااااااااا بالمهندسين الزراعين*************
> 
> *******************وأهلاااااااااااااااا وسهلااااااااااااااااااااا بهم *******************8
> 
> أتمنى لكم التوفيق



مرحبًا بكـ ياصااح

وأهلاً بك

أتمنّى أشوفك بالقسم كثيرًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

eehaboo قال:


> مبارك عليكم اعزائنا مهندسي الجمال وارونق الاخضر...تمنياتي لكم بالابداع الدائم



في كلمتين جمعتَ العلمَ كُلَّهُ


جزاك الله خيرًا

ونحنُ مبدعين

ولكنّك أنت الإبداع ذاتُه



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

thaeribrahem قال:


> *بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*​



وإياك ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

hady511 قال:


> ألف مبروووك ... لإخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ....
> ويلا شدوا همتكم واملؤوا بلادنا زراااعة ...
> 
> ونشكر ادارة الملتقى الراائع .. وندعوا لهم بالتقدم الدائم



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبالنّسبة شدّوا حيلكم واملؤوا بلادنا زراعة

لا أعلمَ ماتقصدك


تقدديري



... وريثكـ


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (6 مارس 2011)

اكرمكم الله بالمزيد


----------



## وريث القيسين (6 مارس 2011)

مهندسة امة الرحمن قال:


> اكرمكم الله بالمزيد



جزاك الله خيرًا وأكرمك الله

وسبحان من جمّع أخواني وأخواتي على قلب رجلٍ واحد


تقديري لمقامك السامي



... وريثكـ


----------



## الاخت الوفية (6 مارس 2011)

مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد
وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng_E.R.K (6 مارس 2011)

مبارك بإذن الله القسم الجديد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مارس 2011)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف مبروك لإخوتنا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وإن شاء الله إلى الامام دائماً*


----------



## اراس الكردي (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك لنا ولكم هذا القسم الهندسي الجديد


----------



## chimiste ALG (7 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعين
أتمنى أن تكون هناك بصمات متميزة في هدا القسم
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## ساري ابو العليا (7 مارس 2011)

اريد شرح عن البانيل بورد


----------



## ساري ابو العليا (7 مارس 2011)

الكهرباء


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

الاخت الوفية قال:


> مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد
> 
> وفقكم الله​


 

الله يبارك فيك

وبالله التوفيق


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

eng_e.r.k قال:


> مبارك بإذن الله القسم الجديد


 

بارك الله فيك


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *ألف مبروك لإخوتنا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد *
> *وإن شاء الله إلى الامام دائماً*


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيك وبإذن الله سنمتعكم بهذا القسم الجديد


... وريثكـ


----------



## مهاا (7 مارس 2011)

مبرووك واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

اراس الكردي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبارك لنا ولكم هذا القسم الهندسي الجديد


 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

chimiste alg قال:


> ألف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعين
> أتمنى أن تكون هناك بصمات متميزة في هدا القسم
> وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


 
الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

والله يوفقك



... وريثكـ


----------



## amenonofal (7 مارس 2011)

مبروك اخوانا الزراعيين 
ونرجو الهمة بالمشاريع الزراعية 
والتقدم والتطور


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

amenonofal قال:


> مبروك اخوانا الزراعيين
> ونرجو الهمة بالمشاريع الزراعية
> والتقدم والتطور


 
الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وقد أسعدني مرورك


تقديري لمقامك السامي



... وريثكـ


----------



## جنى عتمان (7 مارس 2011)

مرحبا بالاخوه الزراعيين و
ألف مرحب


----------



## saad_srs (7 مارس 2011)

مبارك علينا وعليكم
مبارك للمهندسين


----------



## emofleh (7 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم القسم الجديد وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## eng.osamaa (7 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك 
والى الامام 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

جنى عتمان قال:


> مرحبا بالاخوه الزراعيين و
> ألف مرحب


 
مرحبً بك ياغالي

وتهانيّ لنا قبل تهانيكم



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

saad_srs قال:


> مبارك علينا وعليكم
> مبارك للمهندسين


 

بارك الله فيك

وزاد الله من أمثالك

أسعدني مروروك وقبول دعوتنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

emofleh قال:


> مبارك عليكم القسم الجديد وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


 
الله يبارك فيك

وبالتوفيق بإذن الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

eng.osamaa قال:


> الف مبروك
> والى الامام
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


 

قد أحسستُ بفرحتك

وجعل الله لك السعادة بيتًا

أدام الله سعدك



... وريثكـ


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (7 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لاخوانانا المهندسين الزراعين بهذا الانجاز الرائع وأنشاء الله يشرق بمشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم القيمة


----------



## freemanghassan (7 مارس 2011)

مبارك لنا جميعا هذا الملتقى بكل ما به من خيرات

سأدعو لهذا القسم أصدقائي من قسم هندسة الزراعة 

حياكم الله جميعا

زادكم الله من فضله


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

اركان عبد الخالق قال:


> الف مبروك لاخوانانا المهندسين الزراعين بهذا الانجاز الرائع وأنشاء الله يشرق بمشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم القيمة


 

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وجزاك الله خير

قل إن شاء الله ولا تقل إنشاء الله


شرّفنا دومًا




... وريثكـ


----------



## اسامة على شوقى (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوكم اسامة شوقى بفضل الله ندربك ونعلمك ونشترى انتاجك با اعلا الاسعار فى تصنيع جميع انواع الشموع ولدينا كافى الاسطنباط خاصة شموع الانارة والزينة وما كينات الما كينة الواحدة تصنع اكثر من 5 مقا سات من الشموع وتبدء الانتاج منها اعتبارا من 100 شمعة الى 1000 شمعة والله المستعان وولى التو فيق للا استعلام 0111422158 او osama70009o


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

اسامة على شوقى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوكم اسامة شوقى بفضل الله ندربك ونعلمك ونشترى انتاجك با اعلا الاسعار فى تصنيع جميع انواع الشموع ولدينا كافى الاسطنباط خاصة شموع الانارة والزينة وما كينات الما كينة الواحدة تصنع اكثر من 5 مقا سات من الشموع وتبدء الانتاج منها اعتبارا من 100 شمعة الى 1000 شمعة والله المستعان وولى التو فيق للا استعلام 0111422158 او osama70009o


 
أهلاً بك هُنا ومرحبًا بك

ولكن من بنود الملتقى


*3- تجنب الإشارة إلى أي وسيلة اتصال في المواضيع أو المشاركات و التعليقات ، كعنوان البريد الإلكتروني أو رقم الهاتف...الخ ،وللمشرفين أحقية حذف أي مشاركة تخالف ذلك مباشرة و للمشرفين الحق في إيقاف العضو المخالف .*


*
14- في حالة الرغبة في وضع صورة في خانة التوقيع الخاصة بك يجب التقيد باستخدام صورة واحدة فقط بمقاس و حجم معقول و مقبول مع شرط أن يكون التوقيع غير مخالف للدين و الأخلاق . و عدم ذكر وسيلة الاتصال من خلال التوقيع بأي طريقة كانت، و في حال مخالفة العضو في وضع توقيعه فأنه يحرم من خاصية التوقيع ، وقد يتعرض للإيقاف .


15- يمنع منعاً باتاً لأي ممثل أو مندوب عن شركة أو صاحب شركة أو مؤسسة تعليمية الإعلان عن منشأته او مؤسسته ، او وضع تخفيض لدورات تدريبية او طلب موظفين أو توظيف دون أخذ موافقة من إدارة الملتقى. 



ملاحظة هامة : يمنع منعاً باتاً وضع البريد الالكتروني الخاص بك أو أي وسيلة اتصال تخصك ضمن أي مشاركة .. و إلا ستتعرض المشاركة للحذف أو التعديل مباشرة ..



أتمنّى التقيّد بالشروط كما عهدت نفسك أن تفي بها وموافقٌ عليها




... وريثكـ

*


----------



## Mejdi (7 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1000 مبروك وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

mejdi قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 1000 مبروك وأسأل الله لكم التوفيق



الله يبارك فيك ألف

قد أثلجت صدري والله


تقديري



... وريثكـ


----------



## palnet2007 (7 مارس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

palnet2007 قال:


> مبروك القسم الجديد



الله يبارك فيك

ودعنا نراك هُنا دومًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## خالد الاقرع (7 مارس 2011)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك *


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
> إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك *



الحمدلله ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله

إدارة الملتقى جزاها الله خيرا

قد قدمت لنا كلّ شي

حفظها الله وأعانهم


... وريثكـ


----------



## pora (7 مارس 2011)

مبروك لاخوانى فى الهندسه الزراعيه


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

pora قال:


> مبروك لاخوانى فى الهندسه الزراعيه



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

أسعدني تواجدك هُنا


... وريثكـ


----------



## حلاتي بغمازاتي (8 مارس 2011)

_ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمدُلله رب العالمين أما بعد ..
الإدارة لم تحرمنا من شيء
وأعطتنا أشياء
وحقيقةً أنا أبارك لأخونا والعضو الفعّال جدًا 
بمَا أطلقت عليه الإدارة < وريث القيسين >
الذي ساهم وبشكلٍ كبير في فتح هذا القسم

وهو من تواضعه لم يذكر هذا 
بل جعل المديح كلّه للإدارة
وهي جديرةٌ بذلك وتستحقّها بلا شك
والإدارة الغالية لاتُحب أن يُنسب إليها كلّ شي
فبتواضعهم وتقديرهم رد مديرنا الغالي على وريث القيسين وفضحهُ
<بأنّك من ساهمت بشكلٍ كبير في هذا المنتدى>

جزاكم الله خير
وألف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين
..

وريث القيسين ممكن سؤال ؟
ايش تخصصك ؟_


----------



## mechanic power (8 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## love all people (8 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## عدنان ناجي شكير (8 مارس 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بالأخوة المهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## قمر الابداع (8 مارس 2011)

حقيقي الف مبروك ,,,ويا حبذا لو كان من قبل زمن طويل لان الهندسة معناها اعمار لكل جوانب الحياة


----------



## ibnhayan (8 مارس 2011)

مبروك مبروك على هذه الخطوة الجميلة .. المهندسين الزراعيين في المنتدى .. 
ننتظر المشاركات الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## AL Raid (8 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
ألف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

حلاتي بغمازاتي قال:


> _ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والحمدُلله رب العالمين أما بعد ..
> الإدارة لم تحرمنا من شيء
> وأعطتنا أشياء
> ...


_



حلاتي بغمزاتي

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرًا

وأشكرك على الكلام الذي لا أستحقه

بل الإدارة من تستحقها



..

تخصصي هندسة تصنيع غذائي




... وريثكـ_


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

mechanic power قال:


> بالتوفيق والله ولى التوفيق



الله يوفقك ياغالي

وجزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

love all people قال:


> بالتوفيق أن شاء الله



جزاك الله خير

وزورنا دومًا 

تقديري


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

عدنان ناجي شكير قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بالأخوة المهندسين الزراعيين




أهلاً بك ياغالي

وأحمد الله وأثني عليه وأشكره

ومن ثم أشكر الإدارة التي تساهلت معي كثيرًا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

قمر الابداع قال:


> حقيقي الف مبروك ,,,ويا حبذا لو كان من قبل زمن طويل لان الهندسة معناها اعمار لكل جوانب الحياة




الله يبارك فيك

وبإذن الله سنسعى نحو ملتقى يستحق الثقة



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

ibnhayan قال:


> مبروك مبروك على هذه الخطوة الجميلة .. المهندسين الزراعيين في المنتدى ..
> ننتظر المشاركات الجميلة والمفيدة




الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبإذن الله سترى مايسُّرك

ولكن بوجودك ويدك معنا هُنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

al raid قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> ألف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد



والحمدلله ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وهمّتكم معنا




... وريثكـ


----------



## WALA EL-SAYED (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعضاء المنتدى بصراحة اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الفعال وانه لمن الفخر لي أن أكون عضوة فيه اتمنى أن انتفع بكم وأقدر على افادتكم


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (8 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعين على القسم الجديد


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

wala el-sayed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أعضاء المنتدى بصراحة اشكركم على هذا المنتدى الفعال وانه لمن الفخر لي أن أكون عضوة فيه اتمنى أن انتفع بكم وأقدر على افادتكم



وعليكم السّلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بل أنّ الفخر لنا بقدومك هُنا

وبانتظارك بالقسم بإذن الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> الف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعين على القسم الجديد



الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وبانتظارك بالقسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## سوبر ياسر (8 مارس 2011)

إلى الأمام يا أروع وأحلى ملتقى


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

سوبر ياسر قال:


> إلى الأمام يا أروع وأحلى ملتقى



إتا الأروع والأحلى

إنت ملح الملتقى



... وريثكـ


----------



## safa aldin (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير.


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير.



الله يبارك فيك يالغلا

والله يجزاك كل خير

خلينا نشوفك بالقسم


... وريثكـ


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله..
الى كل من سعى بالفكرة و الجهد اوبإحداهما أقول: "بارك الله جهودكم المشكورة في سبيل التوسع الراقي لملتقانا الذي جمعنا بكم على خير".
اتمنى التوفيق والسداد للقسم الجديد.


----------



## ahmedabdall (8 مارس 2011)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .*​


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> الحمد لله..
> الى كل من سعى بالفكرة و الجهد اوبإحداهما أقول: "بارك الله جهودكم المشكورة في سبيل التوسع الراقي لملتقانا الذي جمعنا بكم على خير".
> اتمنى التوفيق والسداد للقسم الجديد.



جلال :

أجملُ دعوةٍ سمعتُها

أنا سعيتُ بالفكرة

والإدارة سعت بالجهد بارك الله لهم على جهودهم

وجزاك الله ألف خيرٍ




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

ahmedabdall قال:


> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
> إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .*​



الحمدلله ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله

وبالله نستعين

جزاك الله خير ياغالي

وبانتظارك بالقسم



... وريثكـ


----------



## نيودريل (8 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لادارة الملتقى والى الامام دائما*


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

نيودريل قال:


> *شكرا لادارة الملتقى والى الامام دائما*


 

حقًا شكرًا لهم

وجزاهم الله خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## معمارية اون لاين (8 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم اخواننا الزراعيين 
الشكر للادارة وان شاء الله دائما نحو الافضل


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

معمارية اون لاين قال:


> مبارك لكم اخواننا الزراعيين
> الشكر للادارة وان شاء الله دائما نحو الافضل


 

الله يبارك فيك يالغلا

وجزاك الله كل خير

وبإذن الله سوف يسركم تقدّمنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## mohabd28eg (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
وجعلكم صرحا من صروح العلم والمعرفة


----------



## mohabd28eg (8 مارس 2011)

واتمني ان يكون
هناك المذيد والمذيد
باذن الله
وهذا لا يخفي عليكم


----------



## world wide (8 مارس 2011)

مبروك علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد


----------



## راكين-هندسة (8 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم...


----------



## aldambi (8 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

mohabd28eg قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> وجعلكم صرحا من صروح العلم والمعرفة


 

اللهمّ آمين

وجزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

mohabd28eg قال:


> واتمني ان يكون
> هناك المذيد والمذيد
> باذن الله
> وهذا لا يخفي عليكم


 
بإذن الله سيكون هناك المزيد والمزيد

انتظرنا فقط

وبالله التوفيق




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

world wide قال:


> مبروك علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد


 

الله يبارك فيك

وخلينا نشوفك بالقسم ياغالي


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

راكين-هندسة قال:


> مبارك لكم...


 

بارك الله فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

aldambi قال:


> ماشاء الله


 

الحمدلله ولا حول ولا قوة إلاّ بالله



... وريثكـ


----------



## جسر الأمل (8 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم اخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين..ومبارك علينا جميعا هذا الملتقى الرائع

تحياتي ودعواتي للجميع

ربي وفقنا وسدد خطانا !


----------



## elaphghany (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 
واكثر من امثالك


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

جسر الأمل قال:


> مبارك عليكم اخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين..ومبارك علينا جميعا هذا الملتقى الرائع
> 
> تحياتي ودعواتي للجميع
> 
> ربي وفقنا وسدد خطانا !


 
الله يبارك فيك

وصلت تحيّتُك واجعلي وجودك هُنا يستمر



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

elaphghany قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
> واكثر من امثالك


 

الله .. ماأجملها من دعوةٍ

بوركتم أخي

وزورنا دوماً

فياضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا

نحنُ الضيوف وأنت ربُّ المنزلِ



... وريثكـ


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (8 مارس 2011)

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله

هنيا لك بمبادرتك بالشكر اولا واهنئك لفرحتك بافتتاح قسمك
وتحية بحجم الفائدة من هزا الموقع للاداره لكم جزييييييييل الشكر وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## senstany2010 (8 مارس 2011)

اضافة جديدة للمهندسين العرب وبالتوفيق يا باشمهندس انت وكل المهندسين


----------



## سلطان بن عبدالله (8 مارس 2011)

*[font=&quot]تسلم الايادي والله يعطيك العافية[/font]**

**[font=&quot]وننتظر كل جديد منك[/font]**

**[font=&quot]تقبلو مروري[/font]**

**[font=&quot]تحياتي[/font]*​


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

الباشمهندسة الطبية قال:


> من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
> 
> هنيا لك بمبادرتك بالشكر اولا واهنئك لفرحتك بافتتاح قسمك
> وتحية بحجم الفائدة من هزا الموقع للاداره لكم جزييييييييل الشكر وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم


 

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الفاضله .. ولله الحمد الإدارة تعاونت معي بيسرٍ وسهولة

فلها الشكر وجزاها عنّا كل خير


أعجبني تواجدك هنا




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

senstany2010 قال:


> اضافة جديدة للمهندسين العرب وبالتوفيق يا باشمهندس انت وكل المهندسين


 

ربي يسعدك قول آمين



وبالتوفيق لك إن شاء الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (8 مارس 2011)

الـــحـــســـاس قال:


> *[font=&quot]تسلم الايادي والله يعطيك العافية[/font]*​
> 
> *[font=&quot]وننتظر كل جديد منك[/font]*​
> *[font=&quot]تقبلو مروري[/font]*​
> ...


 

وتسلم إيدك ياغالي

وانتظرونا بإذن الله


دعنا نراك هنا كثيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## Nabil.dz (8 مارس 2011)

_ ما شاء الله_


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

nabil.dz قال:


> _ ما شاء الله_


 

جزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## محمود إبراهيم أحمد (9 مارس 2011)

مبارك يا أخوة انتم إضافة لنا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم


----------



## ruba riad quttanh (9 مارس 2011)

مبارك القسم الجديد 
جزاكم الله خيرا على فتحة


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

محمود إبراهيم أحمد قال:


> مبارك يا أخوة انتم إضافة لنا


 
وأنت هُنا إضافة لنا

جزاك الله كل خير


... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
> بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم


 

الله يبارك فيك أخي رائد

وجزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

ruba riad quttanh قال:


> مبارك القسم الجديد
> جزاكم الله خيرا على فتحة


 


الله يبارك فيك 

وجُزينَ خيراً



... وريثكـ


----------



## افتخر مصرية (9 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم ولكل المهندسين الزراعييين


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

افتخر مصرية قال:


> مبارك لكم ولكل المهندسين الزراعييين


 
أهلاً بك ألف ألف

وأهلاً بشعبِ مصر ألف ألف

ويحقُّ لك الفخر ببلادِ يوسف " عليــه السـلام "



والله يبارك فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## eng.mostaffa (9 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم والتطوير


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

eng.mostaffa قال:


> الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم والتطوير


 

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وجزاك الله كل خير 

ونتمنى زيارتك كثرا

لك ودي


... وريثكـ


----------



## eng.mostaffa (9 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

eng.mostaffa قال:


> الف الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين


 

لا ياهم سأرحب بك حتى الألف

أهلاً بك ودعنا نراك بالقسم

أهلا بك ياغالي
وتحيتي
لك

وبانتظار مشاركتك



... ورثكـ


----------



## jehad1961 (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مبروك اخواني هذا العمل العظيم 
انا مهندس اليكتروني ، لدي فكره مشروع ارجو ان تنصحوني هل هو مجدي تجاريا للزراعه ام لا 
انا انتج جهاز التراسونيك لمكافحة الذباب المنزلي والصراصير وافكر في تطويره وعمل تجارب علي الدفيئات الزراعية لمكافحة الحشرات الزراعية بدون كيماويات ما رايكم 
تحياتي


----------



## وريث القيسين (9 مارس 2011)

jehad1961 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مبروك اخواني هذا العمل العظيم
> انا مهندس اليكتروني ، لدي فكره مشروع ارجو ان تنصحوني هل هو مجدي تجاريا للزراعه ام لا
> انا انتج جهاز التراسونيك لمكافحة الذباب المنزلي والصراصير وافكر في تطويره وعمل تجارب علي الدفيئات الزراعية لمكافحة الحشرات الزراعية بدون كيماويات ما رايكم
> تحياتي


 

وعليكم السلام أخي جهاد

الله يبارك فيك إن شاء الله

فكرة جميلة جدا جدا جدا

ولو نجح سيذاع إسمك في كلّ مكان

وإنّني لأتمنّى ذلك بإذن الله

ولكن هل تستطيع أن ترسل لي الفكرة عبر الرسائل الخاصة أفضل

وأستطيع أيضاً أن أتناقش معك


بالتوفيق إن شاء الله




... وريثكـ


----------



## بكر عيسوى (9 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم


----------



## يحي الحربي (9 مارس 2011)

لبنة آُخرى في الصرح الشامخ
الف مبروك


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (9 مارس 2011)

جزء لا يتجزأ من الهندسة ومبروك لنا ولكم


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

بكر عيسوى قال:


> الف الف مبروك افتتاح هذا القسم


 

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي



وبانتظارك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

يحي الحربي قال:


> لبنة آُخرى في الصرح الشامخ
> الف مبروك


 

الله يبارك فيك

وأنت لبنتُنا هُنا



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

محمد حسنين محمود قال:


> جزء لا يتجزأ من الهندسة ومبروك لنا ولكم


 

بارك الله فيك

أنت أحسن من أحد الأشخاص الذي نطق بغير علمٍ وقال الهندسة بعيدة عن هذه

جزاك الله خيرا



... وريثكـ


----------



## القطة الرمادية (10 مارس 2011)

مبروك القسم الجديد و انشاء الله يكون مثمر كما هو في العلن و الاحلام و نستفيد من النصائح الزراعية و البستنة


----------



## محمد صلاح نقد الله (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا للفائدة


----------



## كاردينيا82 (10 مارس 2011)

مبروك وشكرا لهذه الخطوة الكريمة لان المهندس الزراعي دائما مظلوم بكل شي 
انشاء الله مزيدا من التالق الدائم لاخواننا الزراعيين


----------



## بلال الفلسطيني (10 مارس 2011)

هلا بالطيب لان الطيب لابصنع الا طيبا وفقنا ووفقكم الله في امور الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## جلال راغب (10 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله علي هذا التقدم الجميل 
الله يبارك فيكم 

مبروك


----------



## منه المصري2 (10 مارس 2011)

الفين مبروك ونتمي ان يدعم بمواضيع واشياء مفيده


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

القطة الرمادية قال:


> مبروك القسم الجديد و انشاء الله يكون مثمر كما هو في العلن و الاحلام و نستفيد من النصائح الزراعية و البستنة


 
الله يبارك فيك

وبان الله ستُسعد بنا



... ورريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

محمد صلاح نقد الله قال:


> شكرا للفائدة


 
العفو !!


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

كاردينيا82 قال:


> مبروك وشكرا لهذه الخطوة الكريمة لان المهندس الزراعي دائما مظلوم بكل شي
> انشاء الله مزيدا من التالق الدائم لاخواننا الزراعيين


 

لسنا مظلموين

وبارك الله فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

بلال الفلسطيني قال:


> هلا بالطيب لان الطيب لابصنع الا طيبا وفقنا ووفقكم الله في امور الدنيا والاخرة


 

ومالطيبيون إلاّ ذيويكم


بارك الله فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

جلال راغب قال:


> ماشاء الله علي هذا التقدم الجميل
> الله يبارك فيكم
> 
> مبروك


 

الحمدلله

الله يبارك فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

منه المصري2 قال:


> الفين مبروك ونتمي ان يدعم بمواضيع واشياء مفيده


 

الله يبارك فيك ألفين



... وريثكـ


----------



## اثيرالعرب (10 مارس 2011)

انشاء الله التقدم الى الامام دائما وبوركت الجهود المبذولة


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

اثيرالعرب قال:


> انشاء الله التقدم الى الامام دائما وبوركت الجهود المبذولة


 

بإذن الله سنسير ولن نسير وحدنا

بوركت أختي



... وريثكـ


----------



## عمرو السباعى (10 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

عمرو السباعى قال:


> الف مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين


 الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وجزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (10 مارس 2011)

انت مبدع


----------



## alfaifi (10 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لكم جميع


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

مهندس اكرم الكترون قال:


> انت مبدع


 
ربّما أكون مبدعاً

ولكنّك أنت الإبداع ذاته



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

alfaifi قال:


> الف مبروك لكم جميع


 

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي



... وريثكـ


----------



## هانى عصمت (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

هانى عصمت قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


 

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## ادخال (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميع اخواني المهندسين والف مبروك لإخواني الزراعيين واتمنا لهم الوفيق والنجاح


----------



## وريث القيسين (10 مارس 2011)

ادخال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جميع اخواني المهندسين والف مبروك لإخواني الزراعيين واتمنا لهم الوفيق والنجاح


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيك

وقد أسعدني مرورك ياغالي


بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 

وزورنا دوماً




... وريثكـ


----------



## Sara Adel M (11 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

sara adel m قال:


> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


 

جزاك الله كل خير




... وريثكـ


----------



## osamaz19751 (11 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم وعلى الادارة الحكيمة قسم الزراعة 
والى الامام يإذن الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

osamaz19751 قال:


> مبارك عليكم وعلى الادارة الحكيمة قسم الزراعة
> والى الامام يإذن الله


 
الله يبارك فيك

وجزى الله الادارة خير الجزاء




... وريثكـ


----------



## asmoez (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور وللامام سيرو وعين الله ترعاكم


----------



## afaak (11 مارس 2011)

مبروك للاخوة الزراعيين


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (11 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيـق ...


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

asmoez قال:


> مشكور وللامام سيرو وعين الله ترعاكم


 

العفو 

وجزاك الله خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

afaak قال:


> مبروك للاخوة الزراعيين


 

الله يبارك فيك



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

eng.mo3taz قال:


> بالتوفيـق ...


 

الله يوفقك



... وريثكـ


----------



## hiima_3 (11 مارس 2011)

*خبر مفرح ان نسمع بافتتاح قسم جديد يضم نخبة من اخواننا المهندسين
فالف الف مبروك ومن تميز الى تميز*


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

hiima_3 قال:


> *خبر مفرح ان نسمع بافتتاح قسم جديد يضم نخبة من اخواننا المهندسين*
> *فالف الف مبروك ومن تميز الى تميز*


 
بل إنّ الفرح هو وجودك معنا


الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله كل خير




... وريثكـ


----------



## qeshta (11 مارس 2011)

نشكر الاداره الكريمه على فتح قسم الهندسة الزراعية
ونبارك لإخواننا مهندسين الزراعه


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

qeshta قال:


> نشكر الاداره الكريمه على فتح قسم الهندسة الزراعية
> ونبارك لإخواننا مهندسين الزراعه


 

حقاً هي تستحق الثناء والتقدير جزاهم الله كل خير


وبارك الله فيك




... وريثكـ


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (11 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك والي الامام
وبالتوفيق


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

محمد يوسف الكومي قال:


> الف مبروك والي الامام
> وبالتوفيق


 
الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

ولن نتقدم بدونكم




... وريثكـ


----------



## قلب السحاب (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك على المهندسين
الزراعة افتتاح القسم
الجديد
وان شاء الله فى تقدم دائم
والله الموفق...


----------



## ادور (11 مارس 2011)

مبروك للجمير لكم كل لاتقدم والنجاح 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

قلب السحاب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مبروك على المهندسين
> الزراعة افتتاح القسم
> الجديد
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يبارك فيك ياغالي

وجزاك الله كل خير




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (11 مارس 2011)

ادور قال:


> مبروك للجمير لكم كل لاتقدم والنجاح
> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 

الله يبارك فيك


العفو




... وريثكـ


----------



## جنون امراه (11 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق والى الامام


الله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## وريث القيسين (12 مارس 2011)

جنون امراه قال:


> بالتوفيق والى الامام
> 
> 
> الله يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


 

ربي بوفقك

وجزاك الله خير




... وريثكـ


----------



## حماده ابوعوف (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وندعو من الله انيوفقكم وينتشر العلم والمعرفه بواسطة المنتدى الطيب


----------



## العجب محمد (12 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررين على هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## وريث القيسين (12 مارس 2011)

حماده ابوعوف قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وندعو من الله انيوفقكم وينتشر العلم والمعرفه بواسطة المنتدى الطيب


 

بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير



... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (12 مارس 2011)

العجب محمد قال:


> مشكورررررين على هذا المجهود القيم


 

والإدارة تستحق الثناء

العفو



... وريثكـ


----------



## مجتبي علي احمد (12 مارس 2011)

الله معاكم وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## sred (12 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ومبارك لملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي


----------



## محمودالموقع (12 مارس 2011)

الحمد الله العلم نور بتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## رويداالبشير (12 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا من ادارة المنتدى اضافة هذا القسم الرائع ونتمنى ان نستفيد من هذا القسم


----------



## dodo_dovelike (12 مارس 2011)

بالتوفييييييييق ان شاء الله والى الاماااااااااام دائما


----------



## dwon (12 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

الف مبروك وجزى الله القائمين على هذا الصرح خير الجزاء

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## zoulafre (12 مارس 2011)

مبروك للقسم الجديد ............... المتعة و الفائدة للجميع


----------



## حسام333 (12 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك على افتتاح هذا القسم الجديد 
و ابشر المهندسين الزراعيين أن هذا المنتدى من أفضل المنتديات


----------



## راعي السوزو (12 مارس 2011)

ألف ألف ألف مبروك
اللهم بارك لنا ولهم في هذا المنتدى وانفع به الاسلام والمسلمين
واغفر لنا واجمعنا في جنات النعيم
وصلي اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وانا معهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


----------



## حجاب عبد الرزاق (12 مارس 2011)

أنا متشرف لوجود هذا المنتدى الذي أرى من خلاله نور يشرق على كل المهندسين العرب أملا ان تجمعهم المحبة في إرضاء الله بما ينفع الأمم العربية وبما ينفع الناس في كل المجالات كما لا أنسى أمنا الجريحة فلسطين وشعبها الصابر والمحتسب وتحية لشهدائها الأحرار وشهداء التحرر في كل الأوطان العربية ***** وشككككككككككككككككككككرااااا*****


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (12 مارس 2011)

في مزيد من التقدم والابداع


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (12 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله ربِ العالمين
الله يوفقك


----------



## mrzouka (12 مارس 2011)

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين في كل مكان


----------



## XQ2 (12 مارس 2011)

*رد*

*ألف مبروك إن شاالله
وإن شاالله كلنا نستفيد من القسم الزراعي
مبروك لكل المهندسين الزراعيين بالمنتدى
وإن شاالله تفيدون وتستفيدون
*


----------



## وريث القيسين (12 مارس 2011)

جزى الله خير كل من ردّ

وقد أسعدني مروركم والله

فليسعدكم الرب

وبإذن الله نكون عند حسن الظنذ بكم


أعتذر عن عدم ردي لكلِّ واحدٍ منكم


ولكن يكفي أنّي عيني سعدت بوجودكم




... وريثكـ


----------



## سما الاسلام (13 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## memo star (13 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم لقسم الجديد ونرجوا من الله ان تحافظوا على اثرائه بما يفيد الامة جميعها


----------



## اثير العبادي (13 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## العميد1990 (13 مارس 2011)

يعطيك الف عااااااااافيهـ


----------



## بن زاوي رقية أنفال (13 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك لكل المهندسين الزراعيين في المنتدى ..............


----------



## رسمتك حلم (13 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم الف عااافيه


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (13 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على القسم الجديد


----------



## حسام الحسني (13 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​


----------



## adison2000 (13 مارس 2011)

مبارك, وبالتوفيق


----------



## حازم محمد السيد (13 مارس 2011)

مبروك علينا القسم الجديد


----------



## ابوروميساء (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو من الله دوام التقدم ومزيد من العطاء 
في جميع المجالات للمهندسين في العالم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا لكل من ينفع الناس ​


----------



## عماد رشيد الجمل (14 مارس 2011)

*ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​*


----------



## nanam9 (14 مارس 2011)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .*​


----------



## mohammad abd (14 مارس 2011)

مبروك إفتتاح القسم الجديد ونرجو من الله أن يكون فيه الخير للأمة الإسلامية و العربية


----------



## medo20108351 (14 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## نععع (14 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم وانا سعيد جدا بفتح قسم خاص بالزراعيين وارجو ان يساهم فى تنمية الزراعة فى مصر والوطن العربى


----------



## نععع (14 مارس 2011)

:16:السلام عليكم . اريد معرفة المعلومات والاستشارات الكافية والممكنة لادارة مصنع صغير وما هى البرامج التى يمكن استخدامها


----------



## وريث القيسين (14 مارس 2011)

نععع قال:


> :16:السلام عليكم . اريد معرفة المعلومات والاستشارات الكافية والممكنة لادارة مصنع صغير وما هى البرامج التى يمكن استخدامها


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً أخي

..

ولكن سؤالك يستغرق جوابه اسبوعاً أو أكثر

حدد شي معين أو جهاز معين ..

وهل تريد أن تتكلم كيف العمل في المصانع .. أم كيف إدارة المصانع ؟

أرجو توضيح السؤال وحسب ؟


وأنا موجود





... وريثكـ


----------



## HENI ZOUAOUI (14 مارس 2011)

وأدعوَ الله أن يفرَج عن المسلمين في تونس ليبيا ومصر والبحرين والعراق وفي كل مكانٍ يارب العالمين


----------



## وريث القيسين (14 مارس 2011)

heni zouaoui قال:


> وأدعوَ الله أن يفرَج عن المسلمين في تونس ليبيا ومصر والبحرين والعراق وفي كل مكانٍ يارب العالمين


 
هل تقصد أنّني لم اذكر تونس

لو ذكرتها لما قلت وفي كل مكان


.. تقديري لك



... وريثكـ


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (14 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين 
واتمنىلكم التوفيق


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (14 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك على هذا القسم الجديد
والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (15 مارس 2011)

الخبر بجد جميل وان شاء الله يكون مفيد لاخوانا المهندسين الزراعيين ويكون مرجع لكل مهندس زراعي من اجل مزيد من الرقي والتقدم لكل المهندسين العرب ان شاء الله وده محتاج مجهود وتعاون وان شاء الله 
المزيد من التقدم لهذا المنتدى العربي


----------



## a7medsa3d (15 مارس 2011)

وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد إمبابي (15 مارس 2011)

"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" { الَّذين آمَنُوا وتَطْمَئِنُ قُلُوبُهم بذِكرِ الله ألاَ بذِكْرِ الله تَطمئِنُّ القُلوب } "صدق الله العظيم " (الرعد آية 28) .. لا إله إلا الله .


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك إفتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## D.mohamed (15 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (15 مارس 2011)

الف مبارك علي القسم الجديد لإخواننا الزراعيين

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ومنتدانا الرائع الى الامام


----------



## احمد الحنون (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا لكل المتعاونين والطيبين


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (15 مارس 2011)

الله يهنيكم يا مهندسين الزراعة


----------



## من الاخر (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## من الاخر (15 مارس 2011)

:67:


----------



## نجمة السماء (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مبروك عليكم القسم الجديد ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (15 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك


----------



## nanda (16 مارس 2011)

*Let us witness the miracle*

The morning after laser cutting equipment was struck by the most powerful earthquake to hit the island nation in recorded history and the tsunami it unleashed -- and even as the earth continued laser cutting system to twitch with aftershocks -- the disaster's massive impact was only beginning laser machine to be revealed.Rescue efforts began with laser cutter the first light as military helicopters plucked survivors from roofs and carried them to safety.
The 8.9-magnitude temblor, which was centered laser cutting machine near the east coast of Japan, killed hundreds of people, caused the formation of 30-foot walls of laser cutting water that swept across rice fields, engulfed entire towns, dragged houses onto highways, and tossed cars and boats like toys. Some waves reached six miles (10 kilometers) inland in Miyagi Prefecture on Japan's east coast."The earth shook with such ferocity," said Andy Clark, who laser cutting machine said he had gotten used to earthquakes during his 20 years in Japan but never experienced what laser cutter he felt Friday at the airport outside Tokyo. "I thought things were coming to an end ... it was simply laser cutting terrifying."Buildings laser engraver shook, heaved and collapsed by the score, and numerous fires ignited.Hundreds more people were missing, Japanese media reported, citing laser engraving machine local and national police. Tens of thousands of people were displaced, according laser engraving to Japan's Kyodo News Agency.
Prime Minister Naoto Kan said the "enormously laser engraving machine powerful" earthquake had caused "tremendous damage over a wide area
The quake, which struck at 2:46 p.m. (12:46 a.m. ET), prompted the U.S. National Weather Service to laser engraving issue tsunami warnings for at least 50 countries mini laser engraver and territories.The epicenter of Friday's main quake was located desktop laser engraver off Miyagi Prefecture, about 230 miles (370 kilometers) northeast of Tokyo, the U.S. Geological Survey vinyl cutter said.Also in Miyagi, officials reported that a train vinyl cutter had derailed and authorities had lost contact with four trains in coastal areas, Kyodo reported, citing the East Japan Railway Company.Six million households, more cutting plotter than 10% of the total in Japan, were without electricity, said Japan's ambassador to the United States, Ichiro Fujisaki.In Tokyo, rail service was suspended cutting plotter overnight, elevated highways were shut early Saturday and surface streets remained jammed as commuters -- thousands of whom had spent the night in shelters -- tried to get to their homes in outlying areas.Video aired by laser tube Japanese broadcaster NHK showed extensive desktop cnc router fires in Miyagi and in the port city of Hakodate, in the southern part of Hokkaido island in PCB cnc router northern Japan. An oil refinery was burning in Chiba Prefecture near Tokyo, according to NHK. And Kyodo News mini cnc router said fires could be seen in extensive areas of Kesennuma in Miyagi.
Aerial views of Kesennuma showed plumes cnc routers of white smoke emanating from the center of the city and large, black areas the flames had already cnc router traversed.In the city of Minamisoma in Fukushima Prefecture, all cnc wood router that was left of many structures were their foundations. Only concrete and steel buildings appeared woodworking cnc router to have withstood the wash. No people were visible in the streets of the town, whose population on wood cnc router Friday had been 70,000.
And a dam in Fukushima Prefecture failed, washing plotter away homes, Kyodo reported. There was no immediate word of casualties, but the Defense Ministry said 1,800 homes large format plotter were destroyed.
The National Weather Service wide format plotter sent a warning to 50 countries and territories it said could be affected by the tsunami.Scores of aftershocks jarred the country Saturday, punctuated cnc stone router by a pair of strong earthquakes in the early morning, including cnc granite router one with a magnitude of 7.1 and another with a magnitude of 6.8. 
A leak occurred in an atomic power plant in northeast granite cnc router , a spokesman for Japan's nuclear agency said Saturday. Cooling equipment stopped working when generators failed in the quake, and the temperature inside the plant in the Fukushima prefecture had risen; officials lowered the pressure inside stone cnc router the plant hangar by venting it, said spokesman Kazuo Kodama.But high levels of radiation led flash stamp machine officials to suspend the release, NHK said. Alternative plans were being evaluated, the broadcaster said.Citing Japan's nuclear safety agency, Kyodo Pre Inked stamp said radiation levels were 1,000 times above normal in the the control room of the facility's self Inking stamp reactor.An evacuation order was extended to people who live within 10 kilometers (6 miles) of the plant, named Fukushima Daiichi, about 160 miles (260 kilometers) north of Tokyo.


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (16 مارس 2011)

جزا الله كل من ساعد فى تقدم هذا الملتقى وارجو من الله ان يكون الملتقى الاكبر فى الجنه ان شاء الله وفقكم الله


----------



## shater2003 (16 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله.. 

مبارك أخي علينا وعليكم القسم الجديد، إن شاء الله تتحقق منه الفائدة المرجوة.. 

فيني جبلكم زباين، واحد من أخوتي :7:

تحياتي... بالتوفيق.. 

نسينا نشكر الإدارة الكريمة على الخطوات السديدة إن شاء الله، بارك الله بكم


----------



## e7sas `9aye3 (16 مارس 2011)

_btwfeeeeeeeej_


----------



## e7sas `9aye3 (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
شحالكم؟؟؟

أنا عضوه يديده وأبا معلومات عن فروع الهندسه وتعريف مختصر عن كل فرع وشو ممكن أضيف فالبحث مالي؟؟؟؟؟


Can you help me???


----------



## shadi-ayman (16 مارس 2011)

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*​


----------



## وريث القيسين (16 مارس 2011)

e7sas `9aye3 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شحالكم؟؟؟
> 
> أنا عضوه يديده وأبا معلومات عن فروع الهندسه وتعريف مختصر عن كل فرع وشو ممكن أضيف فالبحث مالي؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 

هُنا

وإن أردت شيئا معيناً فأنا موجود



..

وأشكر كل المباركين وكل الشاكرين

فبإذن الله سنكون عند حسن الظنّ بكم دوماً




... وريثكـ


----------



## alwsh1 (16 مارس 2011)

جميل جدا بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## حسن ال كنعان (16 مارس 2011)

مقولة وكيع وهو استاذ الامام الشافعي رحمه الله
كنز من كنوز المعرفة 
والسلةك الى الله


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله... مبارك للاخوة المهندسين الزراعيين ومرحبا بكم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب صرح العلم والهندسة الشامخ..... بيت كل المهندسين العرب


----------



## taha h (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اناطالب


----------



## taha h (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اناطالب مدني خريج انشاء الله


----------



## taha h (16 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعة الخير اريد مساعدكم
في


----------



## *اروع ملاك* (16 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## وريث القيسين (16 مارس 2011)

taha h قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياجماعة الخير اريد مساعدكم
> في


 

اهلاا اخي

في ايش تبي مساعدتنا

نحن بانتظارك



واشكر كل المهنئين لنا


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله




... وريثكـ


----------



## مجدى حسنى الأنصارى (16 مارس 2011)

أخوانى المهندسين الزراعيين أهلا بكم كأصدقاء فى هذا الموقع بجانب صداقتكم لى فى العمل


----------



## e7sas `9aye3 (16 مارس 2011)

هُنا

وإن أردت شيئا معيناً فأنا موجود



..

وأشكر كل المباركين وكل الشاكرين

فبإذن الله سنكون عند حسن الظنّ بكم دوماً




... وريثكـ




ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تسلم

احم أبا تعريف مختصر عن هندسة النظم الزراعيه /


----------



## سمر جمال (16 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## وريث القيسين (16 مارس 2011)

e7sas `9aye3 قال:


> هُنا
> 
> وإن أردت شيئا معيناً فأنا موجود
> 
> ...


 

باختصار شديد :

هندسة النظم الزراعية " تعتبر كشكول لجميع تخصصات الهندسة "

أعلم أنّه تعبير غير جزئي

ولكن طلاب هندسة النظم الزراعية 

يدرسون الهندسة الكيميائية وذلك بوجود الاغذية والمركبات الكيميائية

يدرسون أيضا الهندسة الميكانيكية وذلك بوجود الجرارات الزراعية 

يدرسون أيضاً الهندسة الكهربيائية وذلك بوجودأجهزة المصانع

يدرسون ايضا هندسة تلوث الهواء وذلك بوجود الفلترات ومصافات التصفية

والزيوت ووووووووو..............

ولكن أنا تخصصي هندسة تصنيع غذائي ... ندرس كثيراً عن أجهزة المصانع وآلآت التحكم فيها


.....

في أوروبا هندسة النظم الزراعية تدرّس في كليات الهندسة

ولكن بريطانيا تدرّس في كليات الزراعة

وفي العراق تدرّس في كليات الهندسة " إن لم يخب ظنّي "

وهكذا ..

هذا باختصار أخي .. بالتوفيق 

ولو أردت الكثير فهُنا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251418.html




... وريثكـ


----------



## مرتضى محمد فرج (17 مارس 2011)

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اقضوا حوائجكم بعزة النفس فإن الأمور تجرى بالمقادير
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (17 مارس 2011)

هذا الملتقى و تحية للمهندسين الزراعين و الف مبروك 
ونصيحة حطو ايديكم بيد الفلاح و استفيدو من خبرته و ادعموه بالعلم لنصبح خير امة اخرجت لناس 
نحن امة تاكل مما تزرع و سوف تصنع المستقبل.


----------



## ودالبرعي (17 مارس 2011)

مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين
بالتوفيق


----------



## khatim hassan (17 مارس 2011)

ندعو لاخواننا في مصر وليبيا وتونس واليمن بالصمود والتمسك بحبل الله حتي نحقق النصر الكبير


----------



## OHS M!do (17 مارس 2011)

موفقين


----------



## khalid mostafa abd (17 مارس 2011)

لماذا لم يمر قطار الدعوة على اسيوط ؟


----------



## khalid mostafa abd (17 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك للمهندسيين الزراعيين


----------



## الامير86 (17 مارس 2011)

اخواني بارك الله فيكم على هذا العمل الجيد.
اذا ممكن محتاج تعلم برنامج scad structure الهندسي


----------



## ملك الحواسيب (17 مارس 2011)

بارك الله في الجميع و مبارك علينا القسم
والله انه لمنتدى راااائع بكل المقاييس


----------



## داروون (17 مارس 2011)

مرحبا باعظاء الكريم
اتمنى لكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## داروون (17 مارس 2011)




----------



## لارى محمود (17 مارس 2011)

أخي وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه..............


----------



## hellmoss (17 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق يا اخي


----------



## Mechanical Eng. (18 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## moustafa afify (18 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لكل إخواننا الزراعيين


----------



## x-men (18 مارس 2011)

وريث القيسين قال:


> السلامُ عليكم ورحمةٌ من الله وبركاته
> 
> أولاً أشكرُ الله الذي بشكرهِ تدومُ النّعم
> 
> ...


شكراً لك


----------



## amissa (18 مارس 2011)

mabrouk


----------



## عصام نورالدين (18 مارس 2011)

أعتقد أنه إنجاز هام أن ينبري المهتمون بها القسم لإصدار ونشر المعلومات على صفحات الملتقى ...

وفقكم الله ...
وربما نساهم معكم ...


----------



## يامن علي حسن (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## G A N (18 مارس 2011)

الف مبرووووك للاخوة الزراعيين​


----------



## mohamed fathy 1988 (18 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله ربنا يبارك ويزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (18 مارس 2011)

ممتاز هذا الخبر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 مارس 2011)

مبارك عليكم قسمكم الجديد والى الامام


----------



## inverterman (18 مارس 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووك من كل الاعماق


----------



## زهرة سليم (18 مارس 2011)

ألف مبارك افتتاح هذا القسم الهام

الهندسة الزراعية قسم جداً هام.............فكما نعلم أن القطاع الزراعي هو عصب أساسي

في اقتصادات الدول العربية............

مبارك مرة أخرى.............وشكراً لكل القائمين على هذا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## هشام عبدالجليل (18 مارس 2011)

التوفيق لكم ان شاء الله


----------



## husammelhem (18 مارس 2011)

مبارك لجميع@@@@


----------



## الحلوين (19 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## السمو العالي (19 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

تستاهلون


----------



## صافي العراقي (19 مارس 2011)

مبروك للأخوة اصحاب الاختصاص لأفتتاح هذا القسم


----------



## العشر دببه (19 مارس 2011)

مبــــــــــــــروك جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أحمد العربي زيدان (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
حقًا سعيد جدًا بوجودي في هذا المنتدى فأنا كمهندس زراعي أتشرف بالتواجد معك في هذ المنتدى..


----------



## ورده س م (19 مارس 2011)

مبرك


----------



## ورده س م (19 مارس 2011)

:77::77::77::75:مبروك القسم الجديد


----------



## Arch.Ra’ed (19 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد


----------



## ياسر بريقع (19 مارس 2011)

مبروك لأخواننا المهندسين نفعنا الله واياكم بعلمه والى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.esra (19 مارس 2011)

:84:


----------



## hussam the (19 مارس 2011)

سلامي للغالين


----------



## eng manella (19 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله فعلا منتدي رائع ....مبارك علي قواد الهندسة الزراعية ....


----------



## athkar (20 مارس 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## أبو عمر كامل (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (20 مارس 2011)

التحيه الاولي لكل من ساهم واسس من تدانا الشيق ولذي بفضل جهدهم الجبار ما ان تدخل للمنتدا الى ويائبو عليك اللاتخرج منه الى ونلت منه شتى علوم المعرفه ولعلم وتجد البلسم الشافي لكل حلول او اي اشكاليات كانت قد تكون سب لعدم معرفه نقاط القوه ولضعف لكل من شارك ليفيدويستفيدومليون مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين وحقيقه اكثر من مليون االذي حالفكم فيه الحظ بختياركم ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## sales (20 مارس 2011)

تم الغاء كلمبة مبارك من القاموس حيث ان هذا الشخص وعائلتة دخلت مزبلة التاريخ لاسباب خاصة بالامانة والشرف


----------



## anasmsm (20 مارس 2011)




----------



## anasmsm (20 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لكل مصري عربي 
وعقبالنا احنا اليمنيين


----------



## زين الوجود (20 مارس 2011)

مبارك الافتتاح ومنها للأعلى
إن شاء الله


----------



## المغيره احمد (20 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروك لكل مصري عربي *


----------



## mona_kids (20 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم ولنا


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## اسيرالوجدان (20 مارس 2011)

الف مبرووك وامين يارب


----------



## osama_alafasy (20 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته وبعد 
اشكر الادارة الكريمة لهذا الصرح العملاق على ان خصصت للمهندسين الزراعيين قسما خاصا 
واشكر جميع المهندسين الزراعيين على مواضيعهم الرائعة واتمنى ان تقبلوني فراد جيدا في عائلة المنتذى
واتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتكم و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله​


----------



## محمد نت 74 (20 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Zovitch (20 مارس 2011)

مبارك اخوانا الكرماء..
وجزى الله الادارة كل الخير


----------



## ديناصور مصر (20 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*


----------



## Abokhadija (21 مارس 2011)

مبروك علنا وعليكم إخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين ولا تحمونا من خبراتكم


----------



## حارث البدراني (21 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## بكري الخطيب (21 مارس 2011)

مبارك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين القسم الجديد وجزى الله الادارة كل خير


----------



## ياسر العزي (21 مارس 2011)

مبروك لأخوتي المهندسين الزراعيين ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (21 مارس 2011)

ألف مبروك بالتوفيق


----------



## mohammed mj (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مبروك للاخوان الزراعيين القسم الجديد ونسأل الله العلي القدير أن يوفق أدارة المنتدى لما فيه الخير والصلاح وان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## mohammed mj (21 مارس 2011)

سؤال كيف أستطيع نزيل برنامج داون لود منجر


----------



## futa_eng (21 مارس 2011)

مبارك لكم ولنا افتتاح القسم 
وانشاء الله تفيدونا بمعلوماتكم


----------



## أبوصاصا (21 مارس 2011)

اريد صور عن عمليات انتقال الحرارة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## luaywaqqad (21 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الفتى الكندي (21 مارس 2011)

مبروووووووووووووك ودائما الى الأماام بإذن الله 

اللهم زدنا وإياكم علما نافعا


----------



## PURE_HEART (21 مارس 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووك

بالفعل هالملتقي رااااائع بكل ماتحويه الكلمه من معنى


----------



## ssk818 (21 مارس 2011)

الله يوفق كل مسلم


----------



## عاشق الانتر (21 مارس 2011)

مبرووووك لاخواننا مهندسي الزراعة والله يوفقهم...................


----------



## منصور1 (21 مارس 2011)

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله .
إلى المزيد من التقدم والتطور لهذا الملتقى المبارك .*​


----------



## 4ASINO (22 مارس 2011)

الف مليوووووووووووووون مبروك للجميييييييييييييييع


----------



## على عبده عكه (22 مارس 2011)

وعليكم السلامة ورحمة الله وبركاته ان شاء الله فى تقدم وتطوير


----------



## عمر ابواربع (22 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## heham elamin (22 مارس 2011)

اشكر كل القائمين على امر هذا المنتدى بقبولى عضواً لديهم....اتمنى ان اكون عضواً فعالاً


----------



## elec engineero (22 مارس 2011)

مبروك لكم و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mafana (22 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*
*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*​


----------



## سفيان9500 (22 مارس 2011)

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*


----------



## ING HUDA (22 مارس 2011)

_شكرا للمنتدى على قبول انظمامي _


----------



## عمروصالح2 (22 مارس 2011)

لكم جمييييييييييييييل العرفاااااااااااااااان بالفضل


----------



## Aissa 47 (22 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقك يا أخي وان شاء الله تكون دخرا للأمة الاسلامية


----------



## claude001 (22 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على قبول التسجيل*


----------



## en.arc.almohamady (22 مارس 2011)

*مبروك علينا كلنا *
* ان اخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين سيكون لهم تواجد 
في المنتدى*
* وان شاء الله نستفيد منهم في حل بعض مشاكل بلداننا *
*الى الامام دائما*
*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله*
يبدو (وانا عضو جديد) ان هنا ادارة رائعه 
نتمنى التوفيق للجميع 
وشكرا​


----------



## hamoda mansour (22 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك والى الأمام ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## رأفت مغلس (23 مارس 2011)

نرجو من كل من لدية أي معلومات عن هندسة البرمجيات وكيفية تطويرها ...... افادتنا وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق والف الف مبروك و دائماً موفقين


----------



## المهندسة2010 (23 مارس 2011)

مبروك عليكم افتتاح القسم الجديد بالتوفيق
تحياتي


----------



## E.HANI AHMED SAEED (23 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك اخواننا المهندسين والى الامام وفي تقدم وازدهار انشالله.
وفقكم الله.


----------



## salah-best (23 مارس 2011)

ان شاء الله تفرج على جميع امة محمد يا رب.


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (23 مارس 2011)

أخي العزيز:
هذا ما عودنا عليه المنتدي منذ إنشاءه و نسأل الله القدير ان يوفقكم جميعا ويبارك لكم 

تهنئة من القلب لكل أخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين
فمرحبا بكم معنا


----------



## محمد حامد حواس (23 مارس 2011)

تشرفت بالاضا للملتقى وبالمشيئه ساضيف الجديد اسالك الدعاء


----------



## نور المعمار (24 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين إفتتاح منتداهم وإن شاء الله تستفادون منه اتم الاستفادة


----------



## حسام البصري (24 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مبروك لكل الامة العربية ثوراتها وانتصارها على الطغاة انشاء الله .. ومبروك لشعب البحرين انتصاره السلمي.. ومبروك للمنتدى ولاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين افتتاح قسمهم الخاص بهم .. مبروك لكم ولنا . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hagagm25 (24 مارس 2011)

للامام دائما وادعو الله بالتوفيق


----------



## makram115 (24 مارس 2011)

بسم الله مشاء الله
الف مبروك على المهندسيين الزراعيين القسم الجديد
ودائما المنتدى فى تقدم وازدهار
وندعو دائما للقائمين على أدارة المنتدى بالتقدم والعلوا فى الدنيا والاخرة 
أفادهم الله بمايفيدوعامة العالم العربى


----------



## عماد كريم الديب (24 مارس 2011)

1000 مبروك


----------



## احمد محمد الشعراوى (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## احمد محمد الشعراوى (24 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم انا اول مره اتعامل مع هذا الموقع كنت عاوز اعرف لو عاوز معلومات عن المضخات انزلها ازاى من الموقع لانى مش عارف اتعامل


----------



## نسمة ربيع (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ما شاء الله، بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## كمال نصاري (24 مارس 2011)

لا نقول الا كما قال الاولون من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا جزيكم الله خير الجزا على كل معلومه تفيدو بها الاخرين


----------



## pajero98 (24 مارس 2011)

يالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أبو وافي (24 مارس 2011)

مبروك للمهندسين الزراعيين
والله يبارك في الادارة على مجهودها الرائع


----------



## م.عزه (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اود ان اخبركم اننى فى كلية الهندسه الالكترونيه بمنوف واود ان اسال اذا كان احدكم يعرف شىء او يملك كتب مفيده فى مجال قسم تحكم وخاصة الهندسه الطبيه


----------



## abdelmohimen (24 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك ومن تقدم لتقدم


----------



## saidi75 (25 مارس 2011)

مستمرين للاحسن ان شاء الله


----------



## ksha (25 مارس 2011)

مبروك عليكم ايها الزراعيين افتتاح القسم
وفى انتظار ابداعكم الثر ولكى تعمروا هذا القسم 
خضره وجمال

:75:​


----------



## كبير بأمالي (25 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان اللحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انسنا ومن سيئات اعمالنا
امابعد:_
اخواني اخواتي اخوكم انا اخوكم كبير بأمالي جديد على هذا المنتدى 
كيف طريقه المشاركه افيدوني جزاكم الله خير 
شكرا


----------



## النمر الحليم (25 مارس 2011)

ماشاء اللة تبارك 

مع الشكر على القائمين بذلك


----------



## مهند علي شاكر (25 مارس 2011)

انتم السباقون بعمل الخير جزاكم الله الف مرة وادام عليكم النعمة والعافية


----------



## m66666677 (25 مارس 2011)

Good for you my brother


----------



## burhanadin (25 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك لكل الهندسين وخاصة للمهندسين المزارعين .صدق هذا المنتدى بقا نبراس


----------



## civil747 (26 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## مامو الجن (26 مارس 2011)

تماممممممممممممم


----------



## tun4net (26 مارس 2011)

*مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين قسمهم الجديد 
وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما*


----------



## domax5050 (26 مارس 2011)

*دعوة لا صلاح الزراعة*

:33:رحمة اللة على الشيخ محمد متولى الشعراوى حينما قال 
الاقتصادية اذا اكلنا ما نزرع نصبح سادة الامم الايكون قوتنا بيد غيرنا


----------



## hoss14 (26 مارس 2011)

الف مبرررررررررروك بجد


----------



## khaled.sa (26 مارس 2011)

نرجو من اعظاء المنتدى الارتقاء به وجعله مرجعا علميا اساسيا لطلاب العلم
وشكرا لكل مساهم وعضو ومشرف 
ادامنا الله على حسن خلافته في الارض


----------



## shadymmh (26 مارس 2011)

اشكر لكم هذا الترحيب الطيب .واعذرونى فلست ممن يحبون الكلام كثيرا .


----------



## السناري1981 (27 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعين مع دوام التوفيق والشكر كل الشكر لاداره الملتقي


----------



## سامر مدني (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم.....تحياتي الكم حبايبي


----------



## amged diap (27 مارس 2011)

*:14:السلام عليكم ............. مبرووووووووووووووك للمهندسين الزراعيين ... مزيد من التقدم*


----------



## help you (27 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لكل الاخوان بالهندسة الزراعية


----------



## البندقداري (27 مارس 2011)

مبروووووووك عليكم ومنورينا والله


----------



## khamedhocine (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير على هذ الملتقى,وأرجوا من الله أن يحمي أوطاننا من كل شر.


----------



## rekohebo (28 مارس 2011)

الحمدلله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات


----------



## ياسر سمير (28 مارس 2011)

مبارك للإخوة الزراعيين


----------



## ابوحناش (28 مارس 2011)

اسلام عليكم ورحمت اللة وبركتة وبعد اخواني اعضاء منتدا المهندسين الفاضل اناكلي فخر بني قبلت من قبل المشرف العام ان انضم اليكم من \م\د\ ا\ الخ\\\\\\\\\[ اخوكم ابوحناش


----------



## الليثي محمود (28 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## نيسانان (28 مارس 2011)

مبروك و بالتوفيق إنشالله


----------



## كايد عزام (28 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## القيسي9 (29 مارس 2011)

تحياتي لكم وريث القيسين من اي البلاد حضرتك


----------



## ملاك عيسى (29 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة


----------



## أبن ألعراق (29 مارس 2011)

مرحبا ممكن تقرير عن الري ا\ا ممكن


----------



## المهندس /على (29 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى به من نعمة


----------



## المهندس /على (29 مارس 2011)

_حد من الاخوة الكرام يدلنى كيف اتعلم التصميم الانشائى فى وقت قياسى وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء_


----------



## eng.atheer (29 مارس 2011)

شكر للإدارة ومبروك للمهدسين الزراعيين


----------



## 1336abdo (29 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الر حمن الر حيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنا لكم المز يد من التطور والا زدهار وبارك الله فيكم الا دارة والمهندسين والمشا ركين جميعا والله الموفق


----------



## ريان الجزيرة (29 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين


----------



## كابتن تيفا (29 مارس 2011)

اللهم امين اللهم امين


----------



## عزام اسماعيل محمد (30 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## تركي النعيري (30 مارس 2011)

اللهم أنصر المسلمين في جميع بقاع المعمورة ياحي ياقيوم وأجمع كلمة المسلمين على الحق


----------



## Mzghoul (30 مارس 2011)

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ومزيدا من النجاح
والامه التي تاكل مما لا تزرع لا يمكن لها ان تستقل


----------



## binshaher (30 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## حنانون (30 مارس 2011)

يشكر الجميع على نشاطه وتعاونه لجعل الموقع افضل


----------



## م.شريف محمد (30 مارس 2011)

واشكر الله العلي العظيم الذي أهداني لمعرفة هذا المنتدى العظيم 
ومبروك لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعين


----------



## ناطق العراقي (30 مارس 2011)

سدد الله خطاكم


----------



## م.مهند الليثي (30 مارس 2011)

مبارك لأخواننا المهندسين الزراعيين وانشاء الله سنتميز ببناء بلادنا في كل المجالات


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (30 مارس 2011)

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## محمداحمد5 (30 مارس 2011)

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## الطحان3 (30 مارس 2011)

مبارك لاخواننا القسم الجديد واذكر نفسى واياكم ( ولوأن أهل القرى امنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والارض )


----------



## ziadzh (30 مارس 2011)

وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (30 مارس 2011)

افادكم الله وجعلكم فى فسيح جناته فحقا نعم الرجال


----------



## الام الحنونه (30 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## وريث القيسين (30 مارس 2011)

مهندس على المساحى قال:


> افادكم الله وجعلكم فى فسيح جناته فحقا نعم الرجال


 

معليك زود




... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (30 مارس 2011)

جزى الله خير كل من رد وشاركنا هنا

... وريثكـ


----------



## khalid elnaji (31 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله نتمنى مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## فيصل حسن محمد (31 مارس 2011)

اسلام عليكم 
_يشرفني الانتساب للملتقى وواتمنى ان اكون عضواً فعالا وان تكون الفائدة هي الهدف_
_ والله الموفق_


----------



## ابو بيسو (31 مارس 2011)

مبروك شباب


----------



## Nouhaa (31 مارس 2011)

مبروك لكم ولنا وللادارة العظيمة
شكرا لجهودكم
اخوكم نوح


----------



## lilia_yousef (31 مارس 2011)

مزيد من التالق و التقدم ان شاء الله 
هذا ما يدل اننا مازلنا لنا امكانيات يجب تفجيرها و تطويرها الى احسن و جعل لنا هوية اسلامية من خلال اعمالنا


----------



## عبدالله عقيل محسن (31 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لاخواننا المهندسين الزراعين في قسمهم الجديد وجعلة بوابه علم لهم ولغيرهم في مجالهم


----------



## hassan85 (31 مارس 2011)

ربي يسعد كل مسلم وينصر الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ouday alnaqeeb (31 مارس 2011)

مبروك لكم بهدا الفرع الدي يبين مدى التطور الحاصل في التقدم العلمي في المجال الزراعي المتميز , لكون الزراعة هي الدليل القوي على مدى تطور البلدان وهي الثروة الحقيقية والمصدر الرئيسي للاستقرار السياسي . تحياتنا لكم ولمزيد من الجد والمثابرة وللامام.........


----------



## sasadarsh (31 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## billal03 (31 مارس 2011)

والله المنتدى روعة
بارك الله فيكم شباب


----------



## aboyasersy (31 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله خبر رائع جدا
من تقدم لتقدم أيها الملتقى
وكل الشكر للإدارة الكريمة
ومبروك على إخواننا الزراعيين​


----------



## mohamed pipo (31 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## LEDO STAR (1 أبريل 2011)

خبر رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## aljumhis (1 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
اخواننا المهندسين, فالف الف مبروك


----------



## ass12337 (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Moosa AL.Afifi (1 أبريل 2011)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة 

بالتوفيق للجميع 
للأمام *_


----------



## salwan (1 أبريل 2011)

الف الف مبروك ان شالله الموفقية للجميع


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 أبريل 2011)

ألاَ بحمدالله تتم الصالحات

أشكركم أحبتي على وجودكم وتهنئتكم

فأنا في سعادة لا يعلهما إلاّ الله

وبإذن الله سأكون عند حسن الظنّ بكم

وتقبلو تحياتي 




... وريثكـ


----------



## husseinxp (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا والى الامام دائما والعلم بحر واسع وليس مقصورا على فئة معينة وليس محجوبا على احد فهيا بنا جميعا لنتعلم وشكرا جزيلا لموقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب فكم تعلمت منه وسوف اتعلم واعرف الكثير فى كل فروع الهندسة
حسين مسلم احمد
landscape manager


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## دفئ الروح (15 أغسطس 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

جميل أن تجتمع جميع تخصصات الهندسة في هذا المنتدى .. ونحن سعداء بوجود مهندسين / ات زراعة بيننا 

وجزاك الله خيراً أخي لإرشادي إلى قسم "ركن المهندسات" فبالفعل ركن جميل .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## وريث القيسين (15 أغسطس 2011)

أشكر الجميع وبارك الله فيكم وكل عام وانتم بخير




دفئ الروح قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
> 
> جميل أن تجتمع جميع تخصصات الهندسة في هذا المنتدى .. ونحن سعداء بوجود مهندسين / ات زراعة بيننا
> 
> وجزاك الله خيراً أخي لإرشادي إلى قسم "ركن المهندسات" فبالفعل ركن جميل .. بارك الله فيك


 

بارك الله فيك اختي :: ومنوره
وبالنسبة لركن المهندسات تتواجدُ فيه القائمات عليه أحسبهم وازكيهم ولا ازكي على الله احدا











... وريثكـ


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وجميع الزملاء بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 أغسطس 2012)

elsakrk قال:


> انا مهندس مكتب فني لتصميم شبكات الري واللاندسكيب
> مستعد لتقديم يد العون لاي من اصدقائي



بارك الله فيك أخي .. وأتمنّى أن تتواصل معي على البريد الإلكتروني [email protected] للضرورة ..





... وريثكـ


----------



## وريث القيسين (17 أغسطس 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> كل عام وجميع الزملاء بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك



وانت بصحة وسلامة .. 





... وريثكـ


----------

